# Canyon Modellneuheiten 2016



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zur Canyon-Modellpalette 2016 vernommen? Oder gelten die noch immer dosiert beim Kunden ankommenden Strives schon als 2016er Modelle? 

Zahlreiche Wettbewerber, auch der rheinabwärts, lassen in Riva schon die Hosen runter und aus Koblenz kommt noch nichts. Oder habe ich was verpennt?

Neugierige Grüße
Rothaarsteiger


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Mai 2015)

Servus, es soll nen neuen 650B Downhiller geben mit etwas mehr Federweg im Heck wie das bisherige DHX.
Bisher wurden aber nur Protos im ganz frühen Stadium gesichtet.
Ob das Teil es dann schon 2016 in die Heiligen Hallen nach Koblenz schafft wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2015)

Es ist bekannt das Radon zu den Ersten gehört die etwas veröffentlichen und Canyon immer recht spät mit Neuigkeiten ankommt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Es ist bekannt das Radon zu den Ersten gehört die etwas veröffentlichen und Canyon immer recht spät mit Neuigkeiten ankommt.



Das ist bekannt, stimmt. Vielleicht ist aber doch schon das eine oder andere durchgesickert.


----------



## minor (9. Mai 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Zahlreiche Wettbewerber, auch der rheinabwärts, lassen in Riva schon die Hosen runter und aus Koblenz kommt noch nichts.



"*noch* nichts"... naja, wir habe ja auch mal gerade den 9. Mai 2015, ...die Osterhasen sind gerade aus den Regalen geräumt und für viele Biker hat die 2015er Saison noch nichtmal richtig begonnen...

Mal ehrlich: Wenn jetzt schon jemand ernsthaft über 2016er Modelle spricht, dann ist das eigentlich Verarsche am Kunden, die Hersteller sollen mal lieber sehen, dass sie ihre angepriesenen aktuellen Modelle ausgeliefert bekommen...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Mai 2015)

minor schrieb:


> "*noch* nichts"... naja, wir habe ja auch mal gerade den 9. Mai 2015, ...die Osterhasen sind gerade aus den Regalen geräumt und für viele Biker hat die 2015er Saison noch nichtmal richtig begonnen...
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Wenn jetzt schon jemand ernsthaft über 2016er Modelle spricht, dann ist das eigentlich Verarsche am Kunden, die Hersteller sollen mal lieber sehen, dass sie ihre angepriesenen aktuellen Modelle ausgeliefert bekommen...



Naja, diejenigen Hersteller, die ihre Hosen runterlassen, sind nicht selten schon ziemlich ausverkauft. Trifft das auf Canyon nicht zu?


----------



## Twixterrider (8. Juni 2015)

Wann hat Canyon die 2015er Modelle vorgestellt? Vielleicht kann man das als Richtlinie für die 2016er nehmen?! Weiß das noch jemand?


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2015)

Mußt Du mal im 2015 Thread suchen...


----------



## Guru (9. Juni 2015)

Die Infos trudelten ab Juni tröpfchenweise ein, Richtung Eurobike gabs dann offizielle Ankündigungen und Bilder, ebenfalls im August konnte man (vor)bestellen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2015)

Dann zeig doch mal her das Radon 2016er Gegenstück zum Dude, bitte mit XT 2x11, Bluto, Carbonrahmen für unter 2 1/2 Kilo Steine und lieferbar nach der Eurobike @Rothaarsteiger .


----------



## duesi_I (9. Juni 2015)

Das Torque Ex wird es 2016 nicht mehr geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal her das Radon 2016er Gegenstück zum Dude, bitte mit XT 2x11, Bluto, Carbonrahmen für unter 2 1/2 Kilo Steine und lieferbar nach der Eurobike @Rothaarsteiger .



Was soll das jetzt? 

Es soll doch nur darum gehen, welche Modelle Canyon zur nächsten Saison auf den Markt bringt oder eben nicht. Deswegen muss sich hier doch niemand angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2015)

Schade, ich hatte auf einen Insider gehofft, da ich nicht wusste das Canyon schon vor der Eurobike den neuen Jahrgang vorstellt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte auf einen Insider gehofft, da ich nicht wusste das Canyon schon vor der Eurobike den neuen Jahrgang vorstellt.



Verstehe ich trotzdem nicht. Was hat denn Radon damit zu tun?


----------



## mfux (9. Juni 2015)

@Trail Surfer: Denkst du nicht das die erstmal die 2015er ausliefern sollten?

@Rothaarsteiger:

Der Trailsurfer hat Canyon im Herzen, ein Fanboy. Der wird gleich komisch, wenn man Canyon nur mal schief anschaut....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juni 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> @Rothaarsteiger:
> 
> Der Trailsurfer hat Canyon im Herzen, ein Fanboy. Der wird gleich komisch, wenn man Canyon nur mal schief anschaut....



Aber das tut hier doch niemand. Ich hatte ein Strive bis zuletzt in der engsten Auswahl. Hätte Radon mir nicht das 10-%-Angebot wegen des Wasserschadens gemacht, wäre es das Strive 7.0 Regular vermutlich auch geworden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn Radon mir im aktuell konkreten Fall eine Alternative bieten würde, dann würde ich die auch in Betracht ziehen. Insofern war der Verweis auf ein 2016er Modell nicht vollkommen unernst gemeint. Es ist ja eigentlich bekannt, das Canyon nicht schon im Mai die Modell des kommenden Jahres vorstellt.
Also @Rothaarsteiger du wirst dich noch etwas gedulden müssen. Ich kann zum Thread aber trotzdem noch beitragen, dass Canyon wohl B+ im Sortiment haben wird für 2016. Es wird wohl eine Serie mit 3 bis 5 Ausstattungsvarianten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juni 2015)

Das ist doch mal was.

Auch wenn ich den Sinn dieses neuen Zwischenmaßes noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal was.
> 
> Auch wenn ich den Sinn dieses neuen Zwischenmaßes noch nicht ganz verstanden habe. Aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Der Sinn des Zwischenmaßes, darüber darf noch gestritten und gerätselt werden. Vermutlich werden Stückzahl-Hersteller darauf abzielen, das die 29er Trailbikes mit mittlerem Federweg in zwei oder drei Jahren spätestens weg sind und dann gibt es 29er bei einigen nur noch als Hardtail bzw. Fully mit XC-Federwegen.
Dafür dann eben 650B und B+ als Ersatz für die bis dahin gültige Trail-/AM-Twentyniner.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. Juni 2015)

Hm, das könnte Sinn machen. Muss ich mal sacken lassen.


----------



## stonehope (10. Juni 2015)

Servus,

könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das "neue" DH Bike, falls es ein neues gibt für MJ2016, von der Form des Hinterbaus und der Formsprache des Rahmens dem Strive (MJ2015) sehr ähneln wird.

@schbiker: Wo gab es denn die ersten "Spyshots"?

Cheers..


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Juni 2015)

tipp: torque ex entfällt, dhx wird 650b. nerve al wird zum plus modell. strive + spectral unverändert. 
grand canyon cf kommt mit neuer geo und als 650b. 
dude bleibt.
dazu ein neues e-bike!


----------



## hanz-hanz (10. Juni 2015)

Genau, wie Geil wären E-Mühlen aus Koblenz!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juni 2015)

stonehope schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das "neue" DH Bike, falls es ein neues gibt für MJ2016, von der Form des Hinterbaus und der Formsprache des Rahmens dem Strive (MJ2015) sehr ähneln wird.
> 
> ...


Gab keine Spyshots. 
Das Bike wurde am Hoxberg und in Mehring gefahren. 
Der Hauptrahmen war bis auf das geteilte Sattelrohr provisorisch aus verschiedenen Bikes zusammengebruzzelt. 
Nur der Hinterbau sah schon recht fertig aus. 
Tief sitzender Dämpfer und der Hinterbau bewegt sich beim einfedern durch das geteilte Sattelrohr.


----------



## sonic00 (10. Juni 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> tipp: torque ex entfällt, dhx wird 650b. nerve al wird zum plus modell. strive + spectral unverändert.
> grand canyon cf kommt mit neuer geo und als 650b.
> dude bleibt.
> dazu ein neues e-bike!



Ein neues Grand Canyon CF SLX wäre sehr interessant. Wie lang sind denn normal die Zyklen, bis ein neues Modell kommt?


----------



## Lukanier (11. Juni 2015)

Ich denke dass das dhx mit hilfe vom fabien barel etwas verbessert wird. Falls das Strive elementar geändert wird (zB.: kein Shapeshifter)fände ich das schon etwas arg, da man dann die jetzigen käufer (zB mich) vor den kopf stoßen würde. das hätte dann den eindruck als würde canyon selbst nicht an seine erfindung glauben


----------



## Fabigelb (11. Juni 2015)

Hey, jemand schon ne Idee ob das neue Torque 27,5" bekommt oder wenigstens vorne wie bei Votec?
Scheinen langsam auch bei den Downhillern, alle Hersteller, auf 650B zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2015)

Welches neue Torque?
EX läuft aus. 
DHX is ungewiss. 
Der neue Downhiller wird 27,5" haben.


----------



## hanz-hanz (11. Juni 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> EX läuft aus.



Oh Gott, es hat ein Loch!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Oh Gott, es hat ein Loch!


----------



## hanz-hanz (11. Juni 2015)

Sorry, den musste ich rein machen...
vielleicht lassen die das Torque EX 2016 durchlaufen, bis der neue Trend der leichten, wendige und stabilen Laufräder 2017 voll durchschlägt...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Sorry, den musste ich rein machen...
> vielleicht lassen die das Torque EX 2016 durchlaufen, bis der neue Trend der leichten, wendige und stabilen Laufräder 2017 voll durchschlägt...


Hab's auch nit bös gemeint. 
Aber ne Retourkutsche musste auch sein
Laut meiner Info wird's 2016 nur noch das Stitched in 26" geben. 
Das EX Thema is durch. Gibt aktuell ja eh nur noch 2 Modelle und die Geo is auch echt nimmer auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Ich muss aber sagen das ich mein olles Alpinist echt gern gefahren bin.


----------



## tane (19. Juni 2015)

& dann wirz kein 180er s-enduro/light freerider mehr geben?


----------



## drhaxxx (19. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> & dann wirz kein 180er s-enduro/light freerider mehr geben?


 das wäre ziemlich bitter...


----------



## merida-fahrer (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Gibt es bei Canyon einen Zeitraum in dem man sich zwischen dem 2015er und dem 2016er Modell entscheiden kann ? Ich überlege nämlich mir ein Canyon zu kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich doch auf das 2016er warten soll


----------



## Terrex (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn du auf ein Spectral oder Strive spekulierst, würde ich jetzt zuschlagen. Die 2016 Bikes werden aufgrund des schwachen Eurokurses eher teurer und großartige Neuerungen sind bei den o.g. Modellen nicht zu erwarten. Bei anderen Modellen (Nerve, Grand Canyon) könnte sich das Warten allerdings lohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-fahrer (23. Juni 2015)

Ok. Meine Wunschkategorie wäre das Grand Canyon cf sl


----------



## Terrex (23. Juni 2015)

Dann kann man vermutlich warten.. Preiserhöhungen wird es da aber mit Sicherheit auh geben. In einer der letzten BIKEs stand was von bis zu 20% bei gleichbleibenden Komponenten oder gleicher Preis bei minderwertigeren Komponenten.


----------



## merida-fahrer (23. Juni 2015)

Ok. Danke für die Info. Ich meinte bloß auch noch ob es einen Zeitraum gibt in dem man sich zwischen dem 2015er und dem 2016er entscheiden kann


----------



## Terrex (23. Juni 2015)

Du kannst die Restbestände in der Regel im Outlet beziehen, aber soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es aber keinen Echten Übergangszeitraum.


----------



## merida-fahrer (23. Juni 2015)

Ok. Vielen Dank


----------



## Fabloo (28. Juni 2015)

Kommen neue Infos erst zur Eurobike ende August??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (28. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit, aber für die Neuvorstellungen ist die EuroBike ja schließlich da.
Hab die Tage mal Canyon zum neuen torque gefragt. Laut support befindet sich das, z.B. noch in der Entwicklung.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## merida-fahrer (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gesehen dass die Canyonteamfahrer einen neuen Rahmen fahren. Aber ob es den 2016 schon gibt ?





						  (Quelle: www.bike-magazin.de)


----------



## der bergfloh (28. Juni 2015)

Wei schon jemand erwas bezgl eines neuen/überarbeiteten Nerve AL? Oder soll eventzell sogar ein Nerve CF kommen? 
Oder gibts einfach für 2016 die neuen Komponenten am gleichen Rahmen


----------



## vori2003 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe auf ein Nerve CF am besten mit 27.5 zoll 
Gibt es im Netz eigentlich für 2016 gar keine Spekulationen? Ich finde nichts.


----------



## der bergfloh (28. Juni 2015)

Ja hätte auch gerne ein Nerve CF in 27.5 Zoll


----------



## Alex-M. (29. Juni 2015)

Schön dass ich damit nicht allein bin, hoffe auch auf ein Nerve CF mit 650B.


----------



## drhaxxx (29. Juni 2015)

na ihr stellt ja alle Anforderungen  Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass das Torque EX nicht verschwindet


----------



## Thiel (29. Juni 2015)

Glaube ich nicht... die Auswahl bei den Torque EX wurde ja schon verkleinert.


----------



## SportsHenni (29. Juni 2015)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> Ja hätte auch gerne ein Nerve CF in 27.5 Zoll


Da schließe ich mich an, auch wenn ich ja nun auf Strive CF umgestiegen bin. Aber so ein 10,x kg Nerve CF wäre schon was.


----------



## drhaxxx (29. Juni 2015)

Ja leider... werde aber wohl trotzdem mit der Anschaffung warten - notfalls bekommt man ja noch ein altes Modell im Outlet..

Denke aber, um ehrlich zu sein, nicht dass sie diese Produktpalette komplett einstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Juni 2015)

Torque EX gibt's nur noch dieses Jahr.
Canyon stellt komplett auf min. 27,5" um und da ein Upgrade für die Torque Serie nicht geplant ist und der Superenduro Markt praktisch nimmer existiert is es ja die logische Konsequenz.
Lediglich das Stitched wird noch auf 26" rollen.


----------



## tane (30. Juni 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Superenduro Markt praktisch nimmer existiert


asooo???


----------



## Thiel (30. Juni 2015)

In den News gab es doch vor kurzer Zeit erst einen Beitrag, das Freeride Bikes wieder kommen werden


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> In den News gab es doch vor kurzer Zeit erst einen Beitrag, das Freeride Bikes wieder kommen werden


Verdammt! Den hab ich wohl überlesen 

Mal im Ernst. Canyon und auch andere Hersteller sind wohl der Meinung das uphillfähige 180mm "Superenduros" nicht mehr salonfähig sind.
Die Torqueserie z.B: wird ja auch von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner.


----------



## Twenty9er (30. Juni 2015)

Das neue Carbon-Hardtail sieht vielversprechend aus. Endlich alles innen verlegt und die Bremsaufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe.
Sieht sehr reduziert und clean aus - genau mein Fall


----------



## drhaxxx (2. Juli 2015)

so also die Website wurde schonmal aktualisiert - mal schauen wann sie mit neuen Modellen gefüttert wird


----------



## Guru (2. Juli 2015)

Spectral CF


----------



## mssc (2. Juli 2015)

"Letztes Jahr angekündigt, für 2016 zu haben." ahja...


----------



## mohlo (2. Juli 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Spectral CF


Soll das jetzt ein Witz sein?! Die kündigen ein Bike, das auf der Eurobike 2014(!) vorgestellt wurde und seit Monaten lieferbar ist, als Neuheit für 2016 an? Was soll denn daran neu sein? Etwa die 20% Preiserhöhung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Juli 2015)

Ist schon wieder 1. April?


----------



## bartos0815 (2. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Witz sein?! Die kündigen ein Bike, das auf der Eurobike 2014(!) vorgestellt wurde und seit Monaten lieferbar ist, als Neuheit für 2016 an? Was soll denn daran neu sein? Etwa die 20% Preiserhöhung?


BRAVO, BRAVO!!!!


----------



## mohlo (3. Juli 2015)

Meine Wunschliste (auch wenn ich mir in den nächsten 2 Jahren kein neues Rad kaufen werde/muss)

Ein Strive/Spectral mit 27,5 B+
150mm RockShox Reverb (bisher nur 125mm)
Überabeiteter Shapeshifter-Hebel am Strive


----------



## biketiger2 (4. Juli 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Das neue Carbon-Hardtail sieht vielversprechend aus. Endlich alles innen verlegt und die Bremsaufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe.
> Sieht sehr reduziert und clean aus - genau mein Fall



Wobei das mit den innenverlegten Bremszügen eher nachteilig ist.


----------



## denis0082 (5. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Witz sein?! Die kündigen ein Bike, das auf der Eurobike 2014(!) vorgestellt wurde und seit Monaten lieferbar ist, als Neuheit für 2016 an? Was soll denn daran neu sein? Etwa die 20% Preiserhöhung?


Glaube eher, dass die "mountainbike-magazin" da was nicht ganz checkt. Heute gibt's das Spectral CF 9.0 übrigens für 3400 €... kann leider aktuell kein neues MTB mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren 

Für 2016 scheint Canyon dann wohl auch auf breitere Felgen zu setzen.


----------



## SmartBastard (6. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Meine Wunschliste (auch wenn ich mir in den nächsten 2 Jahren kein neues Rad kaufen werde/muss)
> 
> Ein Strive/Spectral mit 27,5 B+
> 150mm RockShox Reverb (bisher nur 125mm)
> Überabeiteter Shapeshifter-Hebel am Strive


Genau wie du schreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (7. Juli 2015)

Ein Strive/Spectral mit 27,5 B+  --> kommt
150mm RockShox Reverb (bisher nur 125mm-9--> kommt nicht
Überabeiteter Shapeshifter-Hebel am Strive--> kommt


----------



## denis0082 (7. Juli 2015)

Geraten oder woher kommt die Info?

Und das 650B+ mit Shapeshifter oder ohne?


----------



## denis0082 (7. Juli 2015)

Bei den Rennrädern ändern sie ja gerade die Größen, damit Leute um die 1,80m nicht mehr zwischen den Größen M und L stehen (sind jetzt eindeutig L zugeordnet). Ich persönlich würde das auch für die MTBs begrüßen. Bin zwar nicht ganz 1,8m aber ich schwanke auch ständig zwischen M und L (auch wenn das PPS mir immer klar M zuordnet).


----------



## mlb (7. Juli 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Verdammt! Den hab ich wohl überlesen
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Canyon und auch andere Hersteller sind wohl der Meinung das uphillfähige 180mm "Superenduros" nicht mehr salonfähig sind.
> Die Torqueserie z.B: wird ja auch von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner.


Neue Lyrik? Glaube nicht das RS sie bringen würde wenn es nicht mehr salonfähig ist.
Ich denke 2016/17 werden einige  neue superenduros/ freerider kommen.
Vielleicht ein Torque Nachfolger auf Strive Basis.....(hab ich schon bei der Strive Vorstellung orakelt  )


----------



## drhaxxx (7. Juli 2015)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie bei einem möglicherweise neuen Torque so Spielereien wie einen nicht funktionierenden ShapeShifter weglassen


----------



## Saarmtbler (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand wann ungefähr die 2016er Spectrals bestellbar sind? Meine gelesen zu haben, das es letztes Jahr so ab August schon der Fall war.

LG
Andreas


----------



## Toni ES5 (8. Juli 2015)

drhaxxx schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass sie bei einem möglicherweise neuen Torque so Spielereien wie einen nicht funktionierenden ShapeShifter weglassen


Der SS wäre doch gerade in einem Freerider mit 180 mm ein Geschenk und die Funktion und haltbarkeit hat er doch im Strive mit Bravur
bewiesen.


----------



## drhaxxx (8. Juli 2015)

Mein ShapeShifter nennt sich Beinmuskeln... Aber ganz ehrlich, der SS ist bisher der Grund warum ich kein Strive daheim stehen habe - gibt  für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viele Beschwerden über das Ding.. Klar tolle Technik, sollte aber zuverlässig sein..


----------



## mohlo (8. Juli 2015)

drhaxxx schrieb:


> Mein ShapeShifter nennt sich Beinmuskeln... Aber ganz ehrlich, der SS ist bisher der Grund warum ich kein Strive daheim stehen habe - gibt  für meinen Geschmack einfach zu viele Beschwerden über das Ding.. Klar tolle Technik, sollte aber zuverlässig sein..


Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen! Und *toi*toi*toi* meiner funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## LANDOs (8. Juli 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> tipp: torque ex entfällt, dhx wird 650b. nerve al wird zum plus modell. strive + spectral unverändert.
> grand canyon cf kommt mit neuer geo und als 650b.
> dude bleibt.
> *dazu ein neues e-bike*!



Das haben die Schnarchnasen in Koblenz verschlafen. Den Umsatz tun sich Haibike, Cube evtl. KTM und Conway teilen.
Natürlich hat sich Canyon schon selbst die Frage gestellt, ob man das Geschäft mitnehmen möchte oder kann. Aber E-Bike und Direktversender ist keine günstige Konstellation. Da kann schon mehr kaputt gehen als an einem normalen Drahtesel und Canyon hat dafür kein fähiges Service-Netz.

Also wird man sich weiterhin nur damit beschäftigen den optimalen Rahmen zu entwickeln und sich endlich auf eine Radgröße zu einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (8. Juli 2015)

Ob E-Bike und 'Pure Cycling' tatsächlich kompatibel sind wage ich zu bezweifeln..

Die neuen Bikes sind übrigens in der Regel direkt nach der Eurobike (dieses Jahr Ende August) bestellbar.


----------



## LANDOs (8. Juli 2015)

Terrex schrieb:


> Ob E-Bike und 'Pure Cycling' tatsächlich kompatibel sind wage ich zu bezweifeln..
> 
> (dieses Jahr Ende August) bestellbar.



Die meisten E-Bike Hersteller bieten auch Bikes ohne Motor an. Ntürlich gibt es auch Unternehmen dessen Kernkompetenz E-Bikes sind. Canyon wird in abshebarer Zeit nicht dazu gehören.


----------



## mfux (8. Juli 2015)

Ob Canyon es schafft, alle 2015er Strive vorm ersten 2016er zu liefern?
Bestimmt nicht...


----------



## LANDOs (8. Juli 2015)

Die haben sich ebend etwas übernommen.
Haben gewollt begrenzte Kapazitäten, damit die Kosten gering bleiben und lassen dadurch die Lieferzeiten schleifen. 

Das Thema Lieferzeiten sollte mal den Tests der Bikezeitschriften erwähnt werden. 

Andererseits sind die Lieferzeiten bei Haibike für die E-MTB auch ca. 6 Monate...


----------



## SportsHenni (8. Juli 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen! Und *toi*toi*toi* meiner funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag.


Habe mein Strive zwar erst seit 1 Monat, aber der SS funktioniert top und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## LANDOs (9. Juli 2015)

SportsHenni schrieb:


> Habe mein Strive zwar erst seit 1 Monat, aber der SS funktioniert top und möchte ihn auch nicht mehr missen.


Und was hat das mit Modellneuheiten 2016 zu tun....???


----------



## mohlo (9. Juli 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Modellneuheiten 2016 zu tun....???


Das er auch in den 2016er-Modellen zum Einsatz kommen kann.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

Oh man eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ein neues Enduro kaufen aber es ist gerade so unklar mit all den neuen Standards ob das jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt ist. Keine Ahnung ob sich 27,5 + durchsetzt oder ob das was taugt. Breitere Felgen sind aber per se schonmal nicht schlecht.

Wann werden denn die 2016er Modelle präsentiert? Ich plane halt meinen Downhiller und mein All-Mountain mit einem Enduro zu ersetzen. Von daher wäre ein Strive mit der neuen Lyrik und breiteren Felgen optimal denk ich. Aber weiß jemand ob das auch kommt?


----------



## neopoppen (9. Juli 2015)

Das Spectral ist ein All Mountain, du meinst wohl eher das Strive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

ja mein das Strive


----------



## LANDOs (9. Juli 2015)

Was gibt es eigentlich schlechtes an einem 26er bei einem Enduro und warum mussten die Deppen das ändern? Wahrscheinlich eine Endlosdiskussion. Ich bleibe erstmal bei meinem 26er und kaufe nix.


----------



## denis0082 (9. Juli 2015)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Oh man eigentlich wollt ich mir ja ein neues Enduro kaufen aber es ist gerade so unklar mit all den neuen Standards ob das jetzt der beste Zeitpunkt ist. Keine Ahnung ob sich 27,5 + durchsetzt oder ob das was taugt. Breitere Felgen sind aber per se schonmal nicht schlecht.
> 
> Wann werden denn die 2016er Modelle präsentiert? Ich plane halt meinen Downhiller und mein All-Mountain mit einem Enduro zu ersetzen. Von daher wäre ein Strive mit der neuen Lyrik und breiteren Felgen optimal denk ich. Aber weiß jemand ob das auch kommt?


Geht mir ähnlich, desw. und wegen des schlechten Wechselkueses ist die Entscheidung jetzt erstmal vertagt für min 1 Jahr. Schont auch den Geldbeutel.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

ja wollt ja auch bei 26 bleiben aber mein Wunschramen das Conway WME hat mit 26-Komponenten ein zu tiefes Tretlager und die Komplettbikes alle zu schmale Felgen aber nächstes Jahr soll ja alles besser werden und dann kommt die neue Lyrik aber wer weiß welchen irren Scheiss die sich schon für 2017 ausdenken...


----------



## LANDOs (9. Juli 2015)

Dann bau am besten ne längere, am besten 200er Gabel ein


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2015)

ja das ist halt eine Budgetfrage ob ich jetzt meinen 26-Krempel verkauf und komplett auf 650b umsteige oder nur zum Teil oder nur Rahmen oder Komplett. Wenn jetzt das 2016er Strive mit Lyric und breiteren Felgen angekündigt würde dann würde ich aber warten...

Beim Conway ist selbst mit Lyrik und 26 Lrs das tretlager zu hoch also kann ich das mit 26 Pike vergessen. Die anderen Alternativen mit mehr Einbaulänge sind halt auch nciht gerade leicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (12. Juli 2015)

Wenig Neuigkeitengehalt aber trotzdem 2016.


Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX 2016:
http://dirtmountainbike.de/featured/eurobike-media-days-die-highlights/6#lloyTBcVXo8Eyr6Q.97


----------



## Guru (12. Juli 2015)

Slopestyle / Dirt Fully ahead?


----------



## Vunlimited (22. Juli 2015)

So ich muss mich jetz leider auch nach einen neuen umschauen da mir am Sonntag mein Nerve AL  Model 2014 gestohlen wurde !! Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es ein Spectral oder Strive ! Weis wer ob sie beim Spectral hinten denn Dämpfer ändern bin vom canecreek nicht so ein Freund


----------



## th_philipp (22. Juli 2015)

Es gibt ein Photo eines 2016er Spectral Cf. Dort ist wieder der DB Inline verbaut.
Siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag.


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Juli 2015)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> So ich muss mich jetz leider auch nach einen neuen umschauen da mir am Sonntag mein Nerve AL  Model 2014 gestohlen wurde !! Bin jetzt am überlegen ob es ein Spectral oder Strive ! Weis wer ob sie beim Spectral hinten denn Dämpfer ändern bin vom canecreek nicht so ein Freund



Ganz ehrlich, wenn dir jetzt dein Bike gestohlen wurde, warum willst du auf ein 2016er warten?
Das bekommst du mit viel Glück Anfang 2016.
Ich würde, falls dein Wunschbike noch lieferbar ist, jetzt bestellen, denn die 2015 Modelle sind 1. top ausgestattet und 2. werden die 2016er entweder teurer oder schlechter ausgestattet sein, bei gleichem Preis (denn die Bikes werden 2016 bei allen Herstellern knapp 15-20% teurer).
Außerdem kommt jetzt bald bei Canyon das Sparbuch online...da kann man evtl. noch was sparen.


----------



## Vunlimited (22. Juli 2015)

Ja hab ja nicht so die Eile hab ja noch mein Torque DHX  aber mittlerweile  tendier ich eher zum Strive  al 7.0 Race oder 8.0 cf race


----------



## LukasL (27. Juli 2015)

Vunlimited schrieb:


> Ja hab ja nicht so die Eile hab ja noch mein Torque DHX  aber mittlerweile  tendier ich eher zum Strive  al 7.0 Race oder 8.0 cf race


Also wenn du noch ein DHX zuhause stehen hast, würde ich an deiner Stelle eher zum Spectral greifen. Ich hab die Kombi Spectral / Torque FRX und bin echt super zufrieden. Das Spectral macht bergauf und bergab im Wald schon sehr viel mit und wenn ich Bock auf Parkgeballer hab, nehm ich halt das FRX. DHX und Strive wären mir zu ähnlich vom Einsatzgebiet!


----------



## dust_biker (4. August 2015)

Kein neues Torque Ex für 2016? 
Oh man, Canyon hat das schon ewig verpennt die Geometrie zu überarbeiten. Hatte gehofft, dass jetzt mit dem neuen Laufradmaß 27,5 und der neuen Lyrik auch ein neues Torque EX mit komplett überarbeiteter Geo vorgestellt wird. Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass die 2016 aussetzen und 2017 dann ein neues rausbringen .... zum Glück arbeitet zumindest Radon zur Zeit an dem neuen Swoop 170 in 27,5 Zoll  Das Ding könnte ein Kracher werden! 

ps: ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass Super-Enduros (oder Light-Freerider) aussterben, ganz im Gegenteil, in den nächsten Jahren wird die Nachfrage immer höher ... weil die Dinger dann nur noch 13 kg wiegen und 170/180 mm auf 27,5 haben - wer will sowas nicht gern fahren?


----------



## bartos0815 (4. August 2015)

es kommt ein neuer shapeshifter in 2016, damits auch funktioniert das strive....


----------



## Fabigelb (4. August 2015)

Ich glaube ehr dass Canyon komplett von der EX Serie weg gehen wird, weil das strive mit 160mm im grunde fast so viel kann wie ein 180mm (gut geo ist anders) aber wer darauf wert legt, wird sich auch mit einem DHX zufrieden geben. 
Hab übrigens gelesen rock shox will eine neue gabelserie raus bringen: Federwege bei 27,5" 140mm, 160mm und 180mm. Also die 180iger an das strive und Zack haste ein super EX Ersatz! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (4. August 2015)

Wer weiß, in welchen Farben/Designs es das Spectral CF 2016 geben wird?

Oder genau wie 2015 (schwarz scheint ja bestehen zu bleiben....) ?


----------



## Fabigelb (4. August 2015)

Sagen die noch garnichts zu. Habe bei einer Proberunde auf dem Parkplatz mal gefragt, wie das aussieht mit dem Torque. "Ich würde mir im Herbst dann das 2016ner bestellen aber halt in Rot (passend zu meinem Spectral)". Canyon Mitarbeiter: "ja bei den Farben kann sich ja noch einiges tun, wer weiß ob es dass dann noch in Rot gibt."  worauf ich erwidert habe: "so schnell wie die roten ausverkauft waren, wäre das aber nicht unbedingt die beste Entscheidung" 
Woraufhin der Mitarbeiter gut anfing zu lachen und meinte: "selbst wenn ich etwas wüsste dürfte ich vor der EuroBike noch nichts verraten"
Also das heißt für mich, er wusste schon bescheid, wollte / konnte es nur nicht sagen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was uns Ende August erwartet! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vori2003 (4. August 2015)

Irgendwie hört man dieses Jahr nicht viel von den Neuheiten im Vorfeld der eurobike Hardtail CF in 29 Zoll und Modelle die letztes Jahr schon vorgestellt wurden doch wie sieht es aus mit einem HT CF in 27.5 oder 27.5+ Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn es sowas geben würde


----------



## Juuro (5. August 2015)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Wobei das mit den innenverlegten Bremszügen eher nachteilig ist.


Wieso das?


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2015)

Haben Shimano, Fox und Co. eigentlich schon großartige Neuigkeiten angekündigt?


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## filiale (6. August 2015)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wieso das?



tauschen/ändern des bremszug gestaltet sich als schwierig weil du jedesmal noch entlüften mußt


----------



## denis0082 (6. August 2015)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Haben Shimano, Fox und Co. eigentlich schon großartige Neuigkeiten angekündigt?
> 
> 
> Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


Neue XT mit x11 Option, neue Fox 34 und Float DPS... glaube die meisten haben schon alles neue gezeigt.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2015)

Super, danke! Wäre ja auch kein echter Grund zu warten.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## denis0082 (6. August 2015)

Schwere Entscheidung momentan. Wird sicher alles spürbar teurer, oder besser gesagt: Die Modelle werden im Vergleich schlechter ausgestattet sein als dieses Jahr. Würde mich zudem nicht wundern wenn "aufgeräumt" wird und evtl. sogar Serien wegfallen, u.a. auch wegen 27,5+.

Kandidat wäre für mich das Spectral 29 oder vielleicht auch das Nerve 29, glaube die verkaufen sich momentan eher unterdurchschnittlich im Vergleich zu ihren kleinen 27,5 Brüdern.

Wer viel Wert auf Preis/Leistung legt ist glaube ich gut beraten jetzt noch zu kaufen. Für wen das keine Rolle spielt, der wird bestimmt einige interessante neue Optionen alleine schon wegen der 1x11/2x11 XT und SRAM GX zur Auswahl haben. Für alle die ein 1x11 wollen, könnte durch diese neuen Serien sogar trotz des Dollars das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu den heute verfügbaren 1x11 Bikes steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2015)

Die Frage ist: woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen? Viele Modelle sind ja schon in den allermeisten Größen nicht mehr lieferbar. Oder man hängt dann direkt so hoch in der Modellpalette dass man auch gleich ein (teures?) Nachfolgemodell nehmen kann.

Ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher dass der Preis sich stark ändert. Es Laufen gerade viele Leute, weil es was "Neues" nach 26" gibt, und starke Preisanstiege würden das Pflänzchen sicher flott ersticken.
In quasi keiner Branche sind die schlechten Wechselkurse 1:1 an den Kunden gegeben worden. Normal machen die Kunden das halt schlicht nicht mit 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. August 2015)

Die Frage ist: woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen? Viele Modelle sind ja schon in den allermeisten Größen nicht mehr lieferbar. Oder man hängt dann direkt so hoch in der Modellpalette dass man auch gleich ein (teures?) Nachfolgemodell nehmen kann.

Ich bin mir noch immer nicht sicher dass der Preis sich stark ändert. Es Laufen gerade viele Leute, weil es was "Neues" nach 26" gibt, und starke Preisanstiege würden das Pflänzchen sicher flott ersticken.
In quasi keiner Branche sind die schlechten Wechselkurse 1:1 an den Kunden gegeben worden. Normal machen die Kunden das halt schlicht nicht mit 


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. August 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehr dass Canyon komplett von der EX Serie weg gehen wird, weil das strive mit 160mm im grunde fast so viel kann wie ein 180mm (gut geo ist anders) aber wer darauf wert legt, wird sich auch mit einem DHX zufrieden geben.
> Hab übrigens gelesen rock shox will eine neue gabelserie raus bringen: Federwege bei 27,5" 140mm, 160mm und 180mm. Also die 180iger an das strive und Zack haste ein super EX Ersatz!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


EX wird's nächste Saison nicht mehr geben. Definitiv


----------



## jr_hebboch (13. August 2015)

Ich muss leider auf die neuen Modelle warten, da mein Wunsch-Spectral in XL ausverkauft ist.

Wie ist das bei Canyon im Normalfall bei den neuen Bikes. Bleiben die Startpreise stabil oder ändern die sich nach ein paar Wochen? Direkt kaufen, wenn die Neuen kommen oder lieber ein paar Wochen warten?


----------



## Guru (13. August 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auf die neuen Modelle warten, da mein Wunsch-Spectral in XL ausverkauft ist.
> 
> Wie ist das bei Canyon im Normalfall bei den neuen Bikes. Bleiben die Startpreise stabil oder ändern die sich nach ein paar Wochen? Direkt kaufen, wenn die Neuen kommen oder lieber ein paar Wochen warten?



Startpreise sind stabil bis im Juni/Juli 2015 gewesen. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. August 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auf die neuen Modelle warten, da mein Wunsch-Spectral in XL ausverkauft ist.
> 
> Wie ist das bei Canyon im Normalfall bei den neuen Bikes. Bleiben die Startpreise stabil oder ändern die sich nach ein paar Wochen? Direkt kaufen, wenn die Neuen kommen oder lieber ein paar Wochen warten?


 
Die Preise sinken erst, wenn Nachfolgemodell bekannt werden. Ist z.B. beim aktuellen Ultimate CF SLX so, da ist die komplette Serie reduziert worden.
Ich würde bei den neuen Modellen auf die Lieferzeit achten., damit du dein Bike dann spätestens zum Beginn der neuen Saison hast - Bikes mit neuen Rahmen haben immer ein lange Lieferzeit, aber ändert sich nur die Ausstattung geht's schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule245 (17. August 2015)

Weiß jemand ab wann die neuen Bikes 2016 bestellbar sind? Wollte mir noch ein Nerve bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich auf die neuen Modelle warten soll...

Und was bedeutet 27,5 B+? 27,5 is mir klar, aber B+??


----------



## Terrex (17. August 2015)

B+ ist mehr oder weniger ein Zwischenmaß. Du kannst hier, je nach Modell und LRS, Reifen mit bis zu 3" Breite fahren. In der BIKE 08/15 ist ein netter Bericht zu Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Guru (17. August 2015)

paule245 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ab wann die neuen Bikes 2016 bestellbar sind? Wollte mir noch ein Nerve bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich auf die neuen Modelle warten soll...
> 
> Und was bedeutet 27,5 B+? 27,5 is mir klar, aber B+??



Direkt zur/nach der Eurobike wars letztes Jahr.


----------



## jr_hebboch (17. August 2015)

Kann es irgendwie kaum abwarten. Habe jetzt Jahre lang nix mehr gemacht und mir daher im Mai nur erst mal ein billiges Hardtail von Focus gekauft. Jetzt bin ich richtig angefixt und alle Bikes die mir gefallen/passen sind ausverkauft. Hoffentlich ist diese Messe bald vorbei ...


----------



## filiale (17. August 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Kann es irgendwie kaum abwarten. Habe jetzt Jahre lang nix mehr gemacht und mir daher im Mai nur erst mal ein billiges Hardtail von Focus gekauft. Jetzt bin ich richtig angefixt und alle Bikes die mir gefallen/passen sind ausverkauft. Hoffentlich ist diese Messe bald vorbei ...


Du kannst zwar nach der Messe bestellen.Aber die Wartezeit beträgt dennoch mehrere Wochen bzw. Monate.Je nach Modell.


----------



## mssc (17. August 2015)

Kann aber sein, dass manche Modelle erst im Oktober bestellbar sind... war 2012 (für die 2013er Modelle) und 2013 (2014er Modelle) so. Die 2014er Spectrals sind in der Nacht von 16.-17. Oktober 2013 online gekommen. Lieferung war dann März bzw. April (eins für mich, eins für die Freundin).


----------



## crossy-pietro (17. August 2015)

Canyon hat eben einige 2016er Modelle online gestellt...


----------



## Terrex (17. August 2015)

Da haben die aber stattlich die Preise angehoben bei dem ein oder anderen Modell..


----------



## Guru (17. August 2015)

Sehr interessant.

Das 7.0 EX Spectral kostet 100 EUR mehr, ist aber nur noch mit Gx ausgestatt statt X1, dazu wiegt es mehr.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. August 2015)

Ob die Ausstattung noch gleich ist, kann ich auf Anhieb (Netz zu langsam) hier nicht einmal entdecken.
Aber das Spectral 7.0 "W" , was vorher wie ein Geheimtipp wirkte, ist nun um stolze 600€ teurer. Das geht gar nicht.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (17. August 2015)

Heftig finde ich die Preisteigerung beim 8.0.. Das sind gute 400,-, die nicht allein durch den Wechsel auf die Fox 34 zu erklären sind. Die neue XT-Gruppe ist ja annähernd Preisstabil geblieben...


----------



## Radical_53 (17. August 2015)

Genau, eine 34 ist hier auch drin. Ausstattung einen Tick hochwertiger, Gewicht blieb aber gleich. Ob das was wird?


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Freakrr (17. August 2015)

Gerade eben veröffentlicht:


https://www.canyon.com/specials/bik...tm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=Bikes2016


----------



## howardsnabel (17. August 2015)

Beim DHX keine Änderung zu 2015. Nichtmal 650b (was ich grundsätzlich begrüße). Preisanstieg +€100 zum Vorjahr. Gut, dass ich noch in das 2015er Modell investiert habe.


----------



## Jakob32 (17. August 2015)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wieso es keine 2016 Torque Ex's mehr gibt?

Cheers


----------



## dragonjackson (17. August 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wieso es keine 2016 Torque Ex's mehr gibt?
> 
> Cheers


Lass mich mal kurz in meine Kristallkugel schauen: ahhhhh, ja die sind schlicht und einfach vergessen worden - holen die nächstes Jahr nach!


----------



## Fabigelb (17. August 2015)

Ja, das mit dem DHX ist i-wie komisch.
Sieht für mich so aus, als würde man bei Canyon noch zwanghaft versuchen, die Restposten raus zu hauen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so wenig, bzw. garnichts an den bikes geändert haben...
Mal sehen was in einer Woche so auf der EuroBike steht. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fanatikz (17. August 2015)

Das Warten hat ein Ende. Bereits vor der Eurobike 2015 stellen wir Dir unsere neuen Räder für das Modelljahr 2016 vor. Bis Ende Oktober präsentieren wir Dir hier nach und nach alle neuen Serien. Sei gespannt und schau wieder vorbei – es lohnt sich! Und das Beste: Unsere brandneuen Modelle sind sofort bestellbar. Also schnapp Dir Dein Traumbike und genieße "Pure Cycling", zu jeder Zeit und auf jedem Terrain.


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2015)

Bei purecycling.ch kann man die 2015er Modelle noch großteils ordern. In die Schweiz natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossy-pietro (17. August 2015)

...eben!!!...
"nach und nach...", schreiben sie ja auch.
Sonst würde es ja z.Bsp. auch 2016 kein Nerve mehr geben, wenn man nur nach den heutigen Vorstellungen geht.

Also abwarten.


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2015)

Aber der Preiserhöhungen sind schon nochma krass... Glaube, da würde ich schon eher zu anderen Herstellern tendieren.


----------



## denis0082 (17. August 2015)

Terrex schrieb:


> Da haben die aber stattlich die Preise angehoben bei dem ein oder anderen Modell..


Ich hab mal eine Stichprobe gemacht und fairerweise wurde bspw. beim Spectral AL 7.0 W(MN) auch die Ausstatung angehoben: Breitere Felgen, Fox 34 statt 32, 11x-Ritzel...


----------



## BufYann (17. August 2015)

The grand canyon carbon frame 2016 seems the same as the 2015 frame? What about the Lakata prototype? (Sorry for my post in English; I can understand German but can't express myself enough in German).


----------



## jr_hebboch (17. August 2015)

Jetzt kommt es auf ein paar Tage auch nicht mehr an. Man sehen was Radon da so dagegen setzt.


----------



## bartos0815 (17. August 2015)

BufYann schrieb:


> The grand canyon carbon frame 2016 seems the same as the 2015 frame? What about the Lakata prototype? (Sorry for my post in English; I can understand German but can't express myself enough in German).


There will be a new frame for the top xc bikes. Just wait a few weeks, it will be released then! I think prices wiLl be above 3000€ for the new bike.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (17. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Stichprobe gemacht und fairerweise wurde bspw. beim Spectral AL 7.0 W(MN) auch die Ausstatung angehoben: Breitere Felgen, Fox 34 statt 32, 11x-Ritzel...



Das stimmt. Aber entspricht das auch dem Preisunterschied? Das Rad ist top, aber für 2016 halt auch entsprechend teuer.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2015)

letzt noch gelesen, dass women specific bikes bullshit sind. So, oder so ähnlich.

http://www.icebike.org/the-womens-mountain-bikes-scam-why-you-should-not-buy-a-womens-mountain-bike/
http://blog.amandabatty.com/2015/07/my-women-specific-problem.html

Im Übrigen: Wenn ich überlege, was das Radon Slide XM 9.0 für ne Ausstattung hatte, inkl. 34er Gabel, XM 1501 spline One und kompletter XT Ausstattung für 2599 EUR, dann muss ich über Canyons Preise fürs kommende Jahr doch schmunzeln.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. August 2015)

Das "specific" daran war auch Blödsinn, bzw eben nur ein breiterer Sattel. Aber die Ausstattung war halt sehr schick und eine sehr feine Mischung zu dem Preis.


 Von meinem iPhone gesendet.


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2015)

asdf alte Modelldiskussion, bitte löschen.


----------



## pyko (17. August 2015)

Warum wiegt das Spectral AL 7.0 13,6kg und das 6.0er nur 13,1 kg?


----------



## Epictetus (17. August 2015)

Stimmt, da sollten die doch nochmal nachwiegen.  

Oder das 42er Ritzel ist aus Gold.


----------



## Juuro (17. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> There will be a new frame for the top xc bikes. Just wait a few weeks, it will be released then! I think prices wiLl be above 3000€ for the new bike.....


I suppose the Grand Canyon CF SL*X* will get the new frame!


----------



## taifi (18. August 2015)

Hoped to have a surprise on the Spectral, but dissapointed


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2015)

I doubt these were ALL of the new Spectrals. The more surprising bikes will not be unveiled before the Eurobike.


----------



## Ungeheuer (18. August 2015)

Gibts im Urban Bereich denn gar nichts neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2015)

Ich denke mal kommt noch. Auf der Neuheiten-Seite sieht man ja schon ein "Urban 2016", aber wenn man drauf klickt landet man bei den alten Modellen. Ich würde da aber nichts weltbewegendes erwarten, die Reihe gibts ja erst seit diesem Jahr.


----------



## dia-mandt (18. August 2015)

Wenn man beim Spectral 7.0 ex mal gegenrechnet, verliert man knapp 300€ zum Vorjahresbike (100€ Preissteigerung + ca. 200€ Verlust durch günstigere Parts wie shifter, schaltwerk, kassette etc.).
Gut das ich beim 2015er zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Dexter113 (18. August 2015)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein 2015er Spectral Al 8.9 erwerben, aber war für meine Rahmengröße genau einen Tag zu spät dran  .... Hatte jetzt auch schon überlegt noch eine Kategorie höher zu gehen und das Al 9.9 SL (normales 9.9 wegen Sram keine Alternative) zu erwerben, zumal Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ja eigentlich ganz ordentlich ist .... Meint ihr es lohnt sich eher zu warten, was da noch kommt, oder jetzt noch ein Al 9.9 SL zu erwerben, bevor das in meiner Größe auch wieder über alle Lande verstreut ist ?


----------



## Terrex (18. August 2015)

Wenn du kannst und willst, schlag jetzt zu, günstiger wirds nicht


----------



## Guru (18. August 2015)

Dexter113 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein 2015er Spectral Al 8.9 erwerben, aber war für meine Rahmengröße genau einen Tag zu spät dran  .... Hatte jetzt auch schon überlegt noch eine Kategorie höher zu gehen und das Al 9.9 SL (normales 9.9 wegen Sram keine Alternative) zu erwerben, zumal Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ja eigentlich ganz ordentlich ist .... Meint ihr es lohnt sich eher zu warten, was da noch kommt, oder jetzt noch ein Al 9.9 SL zu erwerben, bevor das in meiner Größe auch wieder über alle Lande verstreut ist ?



Kaufen. Kannst dann immer noch zurückschicken, wenn das neue Modell wider Erwarten besser sein sollte.


----------



## Terrex (18. August 2015)

Wenn das Modell besser bei einer akzeptablen Preissteigerung ist, da muss man schon wirklich genau hinschauen um denen nicht einfach die Wechselkursschwankungen zu finanzieren


----------



## hoffe87 (18. August 2015)

servus,
bin neu hier. wollte mir eigentlich das 2015er spectral al 8.0 holen....leider zur spät...ausverkauft.
tendiere jetzt zum 2016er spectral 7.0.
was ich mich nur aktuell frage: was haben die sich bei den farben gedacht? ist zwar geschmackssache aber "silver brushed-grey" und "vertical green".....also ich finde beide furchtbar. was sagen eure geschmäcker?


----------



## Terrex (18. August 2015)

Dito.. Bin froh noch ein 8.0 in Stealth zu haben.


----------



## filiale (18. August 2015)

Sollen wir Dich jetzt überreden eine Farbe schön zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (19. August 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> servus,
> bin neu hier. wollte mir eigentlich das 2015er spectral al 8.0 holen....leider zur spät...ausverkauft.
> tendiere jetzt zum 2016er spectral 7.0.
> was ich mich nur aktuell frage: was haben die sich bei den farben gedacht? ist zwar geschmackssache aber "silver brushed-grey" und "vertical green".....also ich finde beide furchtbar. was sagen eure geschmäcker?


Die Geschmäcker sagen.. Geschmackssache


----------



## Guru (19. August 2015)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich finde die neuen Farben gut.


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. August 2015)

Ich fress nen Besen wenn nicht ein komplett neues Nerve CF kommt. Das wurde doch letztes Jahr schon vernachlässigt und war doch immer DAS Modell von Canyon, so wie der Golf von VW.


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. August 2015)

Vermute auch, das sich beim Nerve einiges tun wird und z.Bsp. das 29er auch den Mondraker-Oberrohr-Buckel bekommt. Bin auch gespannt, ob und bei welchem Modell B+ verwirklicht wird... ...das 2016er-27,5Specki hat ja "nur" breitere Felgen bekommen.


----------



## LanceDD (19. August 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass es bei ALLEN anderen Modellen, die jetzt noch nicht vorgestellt worden, mehr oder weniger große Veränderungen (am Rahmen) geben wird.


----------



## Sadem (19. August 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es bei ALLEN anderen Modellen, die jetzt noch nicht vorgestellt worden, mehr oder weniger große Veränderungen (am Rahmen) geben wird.



Beim Strive sicher nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (19. August 2015)

Spectral CF auch nicht, das war ja bereits in den Bike-Bravos vor wenigen Wochen.


----------



## LanceDD (19. August 2015)

Sadem schrieb:


> Beim Strive sicher nicht!


Ich denke schon, dass sie z. B. was am Shapeshifter verändert haben, damit der keine Probleme mehr macht. Also eher Feintuning, nix komplett neues.


----------



## Louis1979 (19. August 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass sie z. B. was am Shapeshifter verändert haben, damit der keine Probleme mehr macht. Also eher Feintuning, nix komplett neues.


Der neue Shapeshifter wird schon an Besitzer des 2015er Strive, welche ihren aufgrund von Problemen tauschen, ausgeliefert und ist optisch identisch mit dem "alten".
Die Kinematik des SS und des Drumherum funktioniert, also sind die Veränderungen in der Funktion des Innenlebens.
Da wird sich nicht viel (außer der Ausstattung und der Preise) ändern.


----------



## denis0082 (19. August 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> servus,
> bin neu hier. wollte mir eigentlich das 2015er spectral al 8.0 holen....leider zur spät...ausverkauft.
> tendiere jetzt zum 2016er spectral 7.0.
> was ich mich nur aktuell frage: was haben die sich bei den farben gedacht? ist zwar geschmackssache aber "silver brushed-grey" und "vertical green".....also ich finde beide furchtbar. was sagen eure geschmäcker?


Die Silber und Grautöne sind okay. Sowas ist ja immer dabei, wobei mich interessieren würde, ob "silver brushed" ähnlich wie letztes Jahr "raw" tatsächlich keine Lackierung im eigentlichen Sinne ist wie der Name vermuten lassen würde.

Das stratosphere-smoothie pink möchte ich mal in live sehen, sieht iwie wie gemalt aus, aber könnte cool sein. Das "abwassergrün" finde ich  nicht so dolle.

Insgesamt okay bisher, wobei die letztjährigen electric blue und petrol schon noch einen Tick mehr meinen Geschmack getroffen haben. Finde es aber begrüßenswert dass Canyon da risikofreudig ran geht anstatt jedes Jahr die gleichen Farben anzubieten.


----------



## denis0082 (19. August 2015)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Ich fress nen Besen wenn nicht ein komplett neues Nerve CF kommt. Das wurde doch letztes Jahr schon vernachlässigt und war doch immer DAS Modell von Canyon, so wie der Golf von VW.


 Da gehe ich auch von aus, zumal viele Hersteller gerade ihre Bikes in dieser Klasse überarbeiten oder neue anbieten. Siehe Cannondale Habit und Specialized Camber z. B.

Ich wette neues Nerve, flacher und länger. Und Spectral 29 wird Spectral 650B+.


----------



## Sadem (20. August 2015)

Also ich find das vertical green ziemlich cool! Hab eins geordert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakob32 (20. August 2015)

Ich finde auch komisch das es bis jetzt nur 2 DHX Modelle gibt. 2015 gab es ja auch die teuere Version mit Fox 40 .
Das Teuerste DHX hat auch mehr wie ,,2899€" gekostet. Ich denke es müsste schon noch ein DHX rauskommen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## dragonjackson (20. August 2015)

Wie oft denn noch: das sind erst einige Modelle, die sie veröffentlicht haben. Weitere Modelle und Ausstattungen folgen... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jakob32 (20. August 2015)

Was regst du dich denn so auf ?
Du brauchst ja nicht antworten wenn es nich nervt.
Nächstesmal einfach ruhe.!!


----------



## Louis1979 (20. August 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Was regst du dich denn so auf ?
> Du brauchst ja nicht antworten wenn es nich nervt.
> Nächstesmal einfach ruhe.!!


Gleiches könnte man über Deinen DHX Post sagen:
Einfach mal eine Woche (vllt.. zwei... oder eben Ende Oktober, wie es auf der HP steht) warten, und dann weiß man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (20. August 2015)

Eben, steht ja auch auf der Homepage.


----------



## denis0082 (20. August 2015)

Hmm, wenn innerhalb einer Modellreihe noch Modelle gefehlt haben waren die in der Übersicht früher meist schon sichtbar mit Namen und grauem Platzhalter und dem Sticker "Coming Soon". Das würde dann nahe legen, das kein weiteres Torque DHX mehr dazu kommt.

Mich würde das nicht überraschen. Ich denke, dass dieser Rahmen diese Jahr das letzte mal aufgelegt wird und daher nur in kleiner Serie raus kommt.

Kann aber auch alles anders sein


----------



## dragonjackson (20. August 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Was regst du dich denn so auf ?
> Du brauchst ja nicht antworten wenn es nich nervt.
> Nächstesmal einfach ruhe.!!


Was bist du denn für Einer?! Kannst nicht öffentlich an allem vorbeilesen, zigfach beantwortete Fragen stellen und hier auf Harry und Toto machen! 
Nächstes Mal bedankst du dich lieber für die Antwort und... Ach, egal... Kindergarten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (23. August 2015)

Gibt es denn bislang gar keine News zum neuen HT?


----------



## Fabigelb (24. August 2015)

Allem Anschein nach nicht. Auf der Canyon-Webside gibt nur Infos zum neuen Grand Canyon.
Aber warum jetzt noch versuchen auf irgendeine Weise an Infos zu kommen, in 2 Tagen sollte sich das Problem von selbst lösen. 
Mal ne Frage: Ist denn jemand hier, der am Mittwoch bzw. Samstag auf der Eurobike ist? Der uns dann auch direkt mal ein paar Fotos hier hochladen kann und die eine oder andere Info dazu schreibt?


----------



## Velo-X (24. August 2015)

Bin am Freitag dort. Was brauchst du denn für Bilder?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabigelb (24. August 2015)

Mich würden die Torque Modelle sehr interessieren, vor allem wenn die da welche vorstellen die die momentan im netzt noch nicht haben.
Wäre echt cool.


----------



## Sepp90 (24. August 2015)

Für mich wären Neuigkeiten rund um das Nerve 2016 sehr interessant. Sowohl Infos als auch Bilder wären da echt klasse 
Also, wenn da jemand auf der Eurobike was sieht oder in Erfahrung bringen könnte, immer her damit


----------



## fanatikz (24. August 2015)

Ich wäre an den neuen Strives interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (24. August 2015)

Hey.. Bin von Dienstag bis Donnerstag auf der Eurobike..

Mal schauen was ich so machen kann bzw. hochladen.. Laptop Ipad Handy Canon sind dabei ;-)

Gruß Julian


----------



## th_philipp (24. August 2015)

Kannst Du Bilder posten bzgl. welche Farben das Spectral CF in 2016 hat?
Wäre cool.


----------



## Dexter113 (24. August 2015)

Ich muss auch betteln :

Wenn es irgendwelche Fakten / Bilder / Infos zu neuen 29er Spectrals gibt, bitte auch mal kurz ablichten / mitbringen. Wäre euch super dankbar


----------



## denis0082 (24. August 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag dort. Was brauchst du denn für Bilder?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


 Ich bin mal so dreist und sag: Alles was geht 

Besonders die neuen Modelle die wir ja alle noch nicht (oder nicht offiziell) kennen natürlich.


----------



## BlackTiger132 (24. August 2015)

Auf jedenfall das Strive!! Das wäre echt klasse, wenn einer die Ausstattungen von den Strive's reinschreiben könnte.(Rock Shox Modell für 3200€)
Lockouthebel für die Gabel,usw.
Und vielleicht fragen, ob sich etwas grundsätzlich geändert hat, dass es sich lohnen würde die 2016er Modelle zu kaufen.

Denn wenn sich nur die Ausstattung geändert hat und zudem noch schlechter geworden ist hole ich mir noch das 2015 Modell.


----------



## bartos0815 (24. August 2015)

BlackTiger132 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall das Strive!! Das wäre echt klasse, wenn einer die Ausstattungen von den Strive's reinschreiben könnte.(Rock Shox Modell für 3200€)
> Lockouthebel für die Gabel,usw.
> Und vielleicht fragen, ob sich etwas grundsätzlich geändert hat, dass es sich lohnen würde die 2016er Modelle zu kaufen.
> 
> Denn wenn sich nur die Ausstattung geändert hat und zudem noch schlechter geworden ist hole ich mir noch das 2015 Modell.


Besser wird hftl der neue shapeshifter! Ausstattung mit sicherheit schlechter bei selbem preis. Oder gl ausstattung und 20% höherer preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve Style (24. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Besser wird hftl der neue shapeshifter! Ausstattung mit sicherheit schlechter bei selbem preis. Oder gl ausstattung und 20% höherer preis



Wahrscheinlich wird das so werden. Sämtliche Infos zum Nachfolger vom Strive AL wären suuuper.... Danke


----------



## Louis1979 (25. August 2015)

Jo, Infos zu allen (Mountain)Bikes die auf der HP noch fehlen, aber hauptsächlich Strive und Nerve.

Frage:
Funktioniert bei einem die Showroom/Testbikes Seite auf der Canyon HP, bei mir kommen da keine Bikes.
Wollte mit 'nem Kumpel am WE mal hin, wegen der Größe und der Geo, da er sich ein neues Radl gönnen möchte...


----------



## taifi (25. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-mag.com/canyon-presenta-la-exceed-nuova-front-in-carbonio-da-xc/


----------



## Lateralus (25. August 2015)

Wow!
Fehlen noch Preise, bin mal auf den Aufschlag gespannt.


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

Danke für den Link... hier noch einer (Englisch):
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...w-cross-country-hardtail-exceed-cf-slx-45103/

Ich nehme mal an, das löst das Grand Canyon CF SLX dann ab?


----------



## Dexter113 (25. August 2015)

Für alle die des Italienischen nicht so mächtig sind, hier ein englisches Äquivalent :

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...w-cross-country-hardtail-exceed-cf-slx-45103/

Edit: Da war der Denis doch glatt ein paar Sekunden schneller


----------



## mohlo (25. August 2015)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Ich wäre an den neuen Strives interessiert.


Vermutlich nur neue Farben und Ausstattung (dem Dollar-zu-EUR-Kurs geschuldet).


----------



## Ungeheuer (25. August 2015)

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Urban-Modelle nicht verändert werden und auch den alten Preis behalten werden?


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

War auch meine Vermutung, weil der Link ja da ist und zu den bekannten Modellen führt. Ich würde aber mindestens noch die Eurobike abwarten.


----------



## Ungeheuer (25. August 2015)

Meinst Du ich kann nach der Eurobike auch noch die 2015er Modelle zu den 2015er Preisen bestellen oder sollte ich jetzt lieber noch zuschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (25. August 2015)

Ungeheuer schrieb:


> Meinst Du ich kann nach der Eurobike auch noch die 2015er Modelle zu den 2015er Preisen bestellen oder sollte ich jetzt lieber noch zuschlagen?


Solange sie noch verfügbar sind, kannst Du sie zu den gelisteten Preisen kaufen ggf. auch billiger je nach Rabattaktion.


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

So wie Louis schreibt: Wenn wirklich neue Modelle kommen, landet der Rest zum bisherigen Preis oder günstiger im Outlet. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 2015er dann plötzlich teurer werden oder verschwinden.

Andererseits kannst du natürlich jetzt bestellen und dann im Zweifelsfall die Bestellung canceln oder das Rad nach erhalt sofort wieder zurück schicken. Ist aber ein ziemlicher Aufwand für so ein eher geringes Risiko. Meine Meinung.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. August 2015)

Mal jetzt so wertefrei gefragt: sind die jetzigen 2016er "Blindbesteller" auch meist diejenigen, die sich beschweren wenn der Liefertermin verschoben wird? 
Kommt mir tlw. nur so bekannt vor...


----------



## Fabigelb (25. August 2015)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Was meinst du mit blindbesteller?


----------



## dragonjackson (25. August 2015)

Na, blind... bevor es das Bike irgendwo zum testen gab, bevor es schon mal zusammen geschraubt/ausgeliefert wurde, bevor überhaupt wirklich klar ist, wann es das Ding zum greifen gibt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabigelb (26. August 2015)

Achso, quasi nur auf dem Bild zu sehen.  
Naja ich glaube dass die wenigsten Kunden eines Versenders die bikes vorher Probe fahren. 
Aber ich werde auch dazu gehören! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Louis1979 (26. August 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Na, blind... bevor es das Bike irgendwo zum testen gab, bevor es schon mal zusammen geschraubt/ausgeliefert wurde, bevor überhaupt wirklich klar ist, wann es das Ding zum greifen gibt...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Voraussichtliche Liefertermine gibt's auf der Homepage für jedes Bike und jede Größe gesondert.



Die Rahmen von den Bikes, welche jetzt schon auf der HP stehen sind identisch mit denen aus 2015. Die Komponenten sind stellenweise die neuen 2016er (bspw. Shimano XT M8000, Fox 34) über welche es auch schon Tests im Netz gibt.

Also unter blind verstehe ich etwas anderes.

Wer von all denen die ein Canyon fahren war denn in Koblenz zum Probefahren (10% ?), es ist ein Versender, mit der Option in Koblenz zu testen und wirklich testen ist das auch nicht: man weiß dann meist grob ob einem die Geo passt, ob die Komponenten gut harmonieren findet man dort sowieso nicht heraus.


----------



## BufYann (26. August 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Allem Anschein nach nicht. Auf der Canyon-Webside gibt nur Infos zum neuen Grand Canyon.
> Aber warum jetzt noch versuchen auf irgendeine Weise an Infos zu kommen, in 2 Tagen sollte sich das Problem von selbst lösen.



Is there any news (prices, speclist, ...) on the new Exceed hardtail on Eurobike? The Canyon website does not mention these hardtails yet.


----------



## hoffe87 (26. August 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag dort. Was brauchst du denn für Bilder?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Ein Bild von einem spectral in "vertical green"  wäre cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (26. August 2015)

BufYann schrieb:


> Is there any news (prices, speclist, ...) on the new Exceed hardtail on Eurobike? The Canyon website does not mention these hardtails yet.



Noch sind keine weiteren News zu anderen Bikes bekannt. Es kann natürlich sein, dass der eine oder andere schon mehr weiß, aber dann halt inoffiziell. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das im laufe des Tages (der nächsten Tage) genug Infos zu den Neuheiten verbreitet werden (durch die Eurobike).


----------



## dvdf31 (26. August 2015)

Bitte fotos von 2016 Strive CF Race


----------



## Rake (26. August 2015)

Wenn jemand auf der Eurobike das Grand Canyon AL SLX (in allen Farben und Versionen) oder das Grand Canyon 6.9 (in allen Farben) ablichten könnte, wäre das echt super! Warte gespannt auf diese Modelle, leider noch keine Infos...


----------



## Jonas27 (26. August 2015)

Fotos vom Exceed gibts doch schon...











Noch mehr Fotos gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76927


----------



## Louis1979 (26. August 2015)

Stitched 720 - (Foto von Pinkbike)


----------



## dragonjackson (26. August 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Voraussichtliche Liefertermine gibt's auf der Homepage für jedes Bike und jede Größe gesondert.
> Anhang anzeigen 415474
> 
> Die Rahmen von den Bikes, welche jetzt schon auf der HP stehen sind identisch mit denen aus 2015. Die Komponenten sind stellenweise die neuen 2016er (bspw. Shimano XT M8000, Fox 34) über welche es auch schon Tests im Netz gibt.
> ...



Wollte jetzt auch nicht ein Für und Wieder losbrechen. Ich weiss nur, dass bei der Vorstellung das Marketing meistens überengagierter ist, als Die Produktion es schafft. Daher auch die vorauss. Liefertermine. Wenn diese dann aber verschoben werden, hoffe ich auf keinen Shitstorm, wie in Vergangenheit. Lasst mal nur einen der Zulieferer einen Engpass haben... dann wird aus 28.9. schnell mal die Frage nach dem Jahr fällig! 
Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, wenn man ein neues Modell eben will - nur mit diesen Nachteilen eben. 
Hatte bei meinem Neuwagen auch 9 Monate Lieferzeit gehabt - verprochen waren 3... Mei, ist so .
Alles gut - ich würde auch am liebsten, bleib gespannt auf die neuen Modelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (26. August 2015)

Strive CF Race


----------



## TomT87 (26. August 2015)

alle neuen Strive Modelle!


----------



## dragonjackson (26. August 2015)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Strive CF Race





TomT87 schrieb:


> alle neuen Strive Modelle!



Was wollt ihr uns damit sagen?


----------



## Jole1982 (26. August 2015)




----------



## Zackyx3 (26. August 2015)

Wäre nett wenn einer Bilder vom Nerve machen könnte. Falls da was neues kommt.


----------



## Marius22 (26. August 2015)

Zackyx3 schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn einer Bilder vom Nerve machen könnte. Falls da was neues kommt.



Oder von den anderen "gravity" hobeln sofern da was dabei is :-]]

Thx


----------



## TomT87 (26. August 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr uns damit sagen?



Ausstattung, Farben (und evtl. schon Preisvorstellungen) der 16er Modelle. Der Rahmen sollte nach einem Jahr ja gleich bleiben...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2015)

Eurobikelink auf der Homepage, gibt aber nicht all zu viel infos

https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2015/


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2015)

Video vom Eurobikestand


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2015)

Scheint wohl nur ein neues Team Strive da zu sein, mit Rochshox und den MavicXL Limited


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake (26. August 2015)

Sehr schickes AL SLX!

Kann jemand mal nachfragen was für Farb- und Ausstattungsvarianten angeboten werden?
Das stealth / rot ist ja ausgestellt... Was kommt da noch und was macht die Ausstattung am unteren Ende der Line?

Tausend Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dexter113 (26. August 2015)

Sieht ja ein wenig nach kein neues 29" Spectral aus?! Weiß da jemand konkretes


----------



## Tante_Philou (26. August 2015)

Könnte mal jemand schauen ob's was neues von der Urban-Serie (Urban/Commuter) am Stand gibt?

Danke!


----------



## LasseChristian (26. August 2015)

Vielleicht kommt ja ein Spectral Team. Nerve 29 bekommt Facelift (siehe Canyonhomepage)

https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/fe1df01e71807d3b85b131361f469056.jpg


----------



## Marius22 (26. August 2015)

Wo bleibt das neue 
STRI(ve)+(Tor)QUE = STRIQUE


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja ein Spectral Team. Nerve 29 bekommt Facelift (siehe Canyonhomepage)
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/fe1df01e71807d3b85b131361f469056.jpg


Hmm, also die Änderungen muss man wohl mit der Lupe suchen. Alles etwas kantiger halt, eher wie beim Spectral. Der Hinterbau, insbesondere die "Brücke", ist jetzt wie beim Spectral gerade. Eine gute Änderung, somit sollte mehr Reifenfreiheit vorhanden sein. Es sieht auch ein bisschen so aus, als wäre der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. August 2015)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja ein Spectral Team. Nerve 29 bekommt Facelift (siehe Canyonhomepage)
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/fe1df01e71807d3b85b131361f469056.jpg


Das sieht aber stark nach Carbon aus!?


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das sieht aber stark nach Carbon aus!?


Das Bild oben ist doch eindeutig ein Strive, oder?

Das hier ist das neue Nerve 29
https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2015/eb2015-bike-nerve-al-29.html


----------



## LasseChristian (26. August 2015)

link bezieht sich aufs spectral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (26. August 2015)

nope eindeutig ein spectral cf, sieht man am sitzrohr, am fehlendem shapeshifter, weniger gebogenes unterrohr und nebenbei steht noch spectral cf drauf


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

Ja richtig, Spectral. Verwechsel die immer mal. Aber eindeutig kein Nerve 29.


----------



## LasseChristian (26. August 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/42be850c64cb1ab965cc04d6735c935f.jpg
https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/a14262aeb5587729f02bb1050ee1a7da.jpg
https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/b20f9717e499d719ad6f064923ca1970.jpg


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

Lese gerade, dass sogar das Grand Canyon AL SLX länger und flacher wird (68,5° und 601,1mm Oberrohr bei M, vorher 70° und 590mm), der Vorbau ist um 10mm kürzer. Vielleicht sehen wir das dann ja auch beim Nerve 29.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Spectral CF MY2016*


----------



## dragonjackson (26. August 2015)

Weiß jemand (von der Messe) wann dieser Bikecomputer rauskommen soll, oder ob es "nur" noch ein Projekt ist... 
Finde das Konzept interessant! https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2015/technologie.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2015)

Ausgestellte Strive,

laut mtb-mag bleibt beim Strive alles "gleich"






Weiter Infos von MTB-Mag
-Spectral nur noch als 27,5" (kein 29")






-Stitched 720






-Gran Canyon AL wird entry Level (Yellowstone fällt weg)
-Gran Canyon SLX neu im Programm mit traillastiger Geometrie






-Nerve AL wird als 29 und 27,5 angeboten, gab leichte Geometrieänderungen






-Canyon wird 2016 keine 27,5+ anbieten


----------



## Stefanls (26. August 2015)

Hallo, tolle Posts von der Messe. DANKE!

Gibts Infos zum
NERVE AL 9.0

Ausstattung, Farbe, Preis?


----------



## denis0082 (26. August 2015)

Das neue Grand Canyon AL SLX gefällt mir richtig gut.

Kein 650B+? Stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht wirklich aber da hinken wir in Deutschland wohl mal wieder etwas hinterher.


----------



## Fabigelb (26. August 2015)

Und echt nix von einem neuen / anderen Torque zu sehen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Und echt nix von einem neuen / anderen Torque zu sehen?


Was meinste EX oder DHX?


----------



## drhaxxx (26. August 2015)

am besten bzgl den beiden Versionen


----------



## Fabigelb (26. August 2015)

Hast du denn zu einem von beiden Infos?
Ich persönlich habe lediglich Interesse an einem DHX, aber nicht den "Langweiligen" (sind ja fast die selben wie letztes Jahr nur ohne das Schicke in rot) auf der Canyon-HP.


----------



## mlb (26. August 2015)

We


schbiker schrieb:


> Was meinste EX oder DHX?


weder das eine noch das andere bzw deren Nachfolger am Stand. 
Auf Nachfrage hies es das nach der eurobike noch Neuheiten vorgestellt werden.


----------



## Theo1 (26. August 2015)

Gibts kein neues Dude dort zu sehn ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## drhaxxx (26. August 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> We
> 
> weder das eine noch das andere bzw deren Nachfolger am Stand.
> Auf Nachfrage hies es das nach der eurobike noch Neuheiten vorgestellt werden.


das ist ja stark.. Na dann sind wir halt etwas länger gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald2385 (26. August 2015)

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit geraumer Zeit und jetzt ist es so weit, dass ich mich auch registrieren musste.
Gibt es Infos zu einem neuen LUX???
Bitte, Danke!


----------



## Dexter113 (26. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Weiter Infos von MTB-Mag
> -Spectral nur noch als 27,5" (kein 29")



Buhuhuhuuuu, ich hatte es befürchtet*  *Dann wird es bei mir jetzt doch das Spectral AL 9.9 SL fällt wenigstens die befürchtet schwere Alternativenentscheidung weg .
Btw.: An dieser Stelle mal ganz vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für die informativen und reichhaltigen Recherchen !


----------



## Frodijak (26. August 2015)

…


----------



## Dexter113 (26. August 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Upsa.



Was will er uns damit sagen ;-) ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hast du denn zu einem von beiden Infos?
> Ich persönlich habe lediglich Interesse an einem DHX, aber nicht den "Langweiligen" (sind ja fast die selben wie letztes Jahr nur ohne das Schicke in rot) auf der Canyon-HP.


EX fällt wohl ganz raus wegen 26" veraltete Geo und zu nah am Platzhirsch Strive positioniert und das DHX bekommt nen großen Bruder mit mehr Federweg am Hinterbau. 
Vielleicht gibt's deshalb bisher kein DHX Flashzone mit der Forty Topausstattung.


----------



## mohlo (26. August 2015)

Hat das Strive einen neuen Shapeshifter-Hebel bekommen?!


----------



## Vunlimited (27. August 2015)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja ein Spectral Team. Nerve 29 bekommt Facelift (siehe Canyonhomepage)
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/fe1df01e71807d3b85b131361f469056.jpg




Das Spectral was du da am Foto Siehst ist genau das !!






http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-bike-check-joe-barnes-canyon-spectral-2015.html


----------



## LasseChristian (27. August 2015)

jub richtig, allerdings hat der barnes eigentlich schon sein signature spectral (gelbes dudes of hazzards), welches er auch immer in den rennen fährt, sefern er nicht auf dem strive unterwegs ist.

zumindestens scheint es 2 davon zu geben:
https://www.canyon.com/img/cache/42be850c64cb1ab965cc04d6735c935f.jpg
vielleicht kommt da also eine kaufbare team version, vielleicht auch nicht.

interessante bilder vom strive gibts hier: (ob die komponentenmischung dann so zu kaufen ist weiß ich auch nicht)

http://www.endurotribe.com/2015/07/portfolio-canyon-experience-la-remise-du-strive-cf/


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Kann es sein, dass man rechts am Lenker einen neuen Shapeshifter-Hebel sieht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

Links SS, rechts Reverb (wenn man drauf sitzt), von so weit weg leider n bissl schwer zu sagen obs n neuer SS-Hebel is.


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Links SS, rechts Reverb (wenn man drauf sitzt), von so weit weg leider n bissl schwer zu sagen obs n neuer SS-Hebel is.


 
Ich meine den kleinen Hebel rechts auch dem Bild:


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2015)

Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt online - ganz schön saftige Preise...


----------



## Micha382 (27. August 2015)

Der Shapeshifter scheint nach wie vor den bekannten Hebel zu haben. Eventuell ist das auch ein Umbau wie manche User hier schon gemacht haben und Barel auch fährt.


----------



## LanceDD (27. August 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt online - ganz schön saftige Preise...


Au ja... 
Das Strive CF 8.0 Race, welches ich schon dieses Jahr im Auge hatte, kostet 2016 satte 400 Euro mehr, obwohl die Ausstattung auf den ersten Blick komplett identisch ist...

Sehr enttäuschend!


----------



## Louis1979 (27. August 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind jetzt online - ganz schön saftige Preise...


Ach was bin ich froh, dass ich ein 2015er Strive AL 7.0 habe, das 2016er scheint vergoldet zu werden.

/edit 28.08.
Der Preis von 6.299 € ist jetzt verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Das Strive AL 7.0 Race ist auch mal locker 200 EUR im Preis gestiegen. Und beim Strive AL 7.0 muss wohl ein Tippfehler vorliegen. Das wird als „coming soon“ für 6.299 EUR (!) angepriesen.


----------



## homerkills (27. August 2015)

NA TOLL!! Zu lange gewartet wie es aussieht. Keine 2015er Strive mehr da...da werden wohl die bis vor einer Stunde noch "Ab Lager verfügbaren" Rahmen für die 2016er hergenommen.
Evtl. findet sich ja noch eines in der Sparbuch-Aktion...sofern es in diesem Jahr eine gibt...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

2015 verbauen die auch oft die 36er Fit4 3 Position und nicht die RC2, auch schad, dafür hamse endlich die NextSL auf den Topmodellen, die war lang schon fällig.

Ich bin froh ein 2015er gekauft zu haben, alles richtig gemacht.

Von den 2015er scheints auch keinen Sale zu geben, oder die müssense erst noh online stellen.


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

homerkills schrieb:


> NA TOLL!! Zu lange gewartet wie es aussieht. Keine 2015er Strive mehr da...da werden wohl die bis vor einer Stunde noch "Ab Lager verfügbaren" Rahmen für die 2016er hergenommen.
> Evtl. findet sich ja noch eines in der Sparbuch-Aktion...sofern es in diesem Jahr eine gibt...


die werden schon noch auftauchen die restlichen 2015er!


----------



## LanceDD (27. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> die werden schon noch auftauchen die restlichen 2015er!


Na na, das möchte ich fast bezweifeln...


----------



## Guru (27. August 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Na na, das möchte ich fast bezweifeln...



Beim Spectral kam am Samstag auch nochmal ein Schwung in den Outlet (ca. 8 Stück). Waren halt nach wenigen Stunden weg. Also Augen auf.


----------



## homerkills (27. August 2015)

Da der Rahmen der gleiche bleibt habe ich auch große zweifel ob noch welche in den Outlet rutschen...leider sind die 5 stück aus dem Outlet überm Budget und auch in der falschen größe


----------



## Louis1979 (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 2015 verbauen die auch oft die 36er Fit4 3 Position und nicht die RC2, auch schad, dafür hamse endlich die NextSL auf den Topmodellen, die war lang schon fällig.
> 
> Ich bin froh ein 2015er gekauft zu haben, alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Von den 2015er scheints auch keinen Sale zu geben, oder die müssense erst noh online stellen.


Das CF 8.0 hat zwar jetzt 2x11 aber dafür ist die Gabel nur noch Performance und nicht mehr Factory.


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> dafür ist die Gabel nur noch Performance und nicht mehr Factory.


und das macht jetzt welchen funktionalen unterschied???


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Das CF 8.0 hat zwar jetzt 2x11 aber dafür ist die Gabel nur noch Performance und nicht mehr Factory.



Es wiegt zudem 400gr mehr und hat nur ne Fit4 3 Position Gabel und keine RC2, auch die Laufräder wurden von EX1501 auf E1700 gewechselt, es is aber 100€ günstiger

Ich bin echt froh ein 2015er bestellt zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Und immer noch die Race-Versionen mit 34er Kettenblatt!


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und immer noch die Race-Versionen mit 34er Kettenblatt!


bergab solls ja vorwärts gehen, daher race und 34er kb!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und immer noch die Race-Versionen mit 34er Kettenblatt!



Die Spectral 1x11 haben doch ein 32er bekommen (wenn ich des richtig im kopf hab), hättnse beim Strive auch übernehmen können.


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Beim Strive AL (6.0) gibt es auch eine neue Farbe:

LIME MARGARITA


----------



## Guru (27. August 2015)

homerkills schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen der gleiche bleibt habe ich auch große zweifel ob noch welche in den Outlet rutschen...leider sind die 5 stück aus dem Outlet überm Budget und auch in der falschen größe



Es rutschen nur noch Rückläufer rein, denke ich.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

homerkills schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen der gleiche bleibt habe ich auch große zweifel ob noch welche in den Outlet rutschen...leider sind die 5 stück aus dem Outlet überm Budget und auch in der falschen größe



Ganz baugleich sindse nicht, die 2016er haben ein Loch unterhalb vom Flaschenhalter für die Sideswingumwerfer.


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. August 2015)

Mit dem Flashzone sieht es irgendwie bisher schlecht aus. Ich hoffe da kommt noch eins dieses Jahr.


----------



## SmartBastard (27. August 2015)

Haben die Spectral/Strive schon die neue 2016 Pike?
Mit den B+ wird es wahrscheinlich nichts mehr werden dieses Jahr :-(


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ganz baugleich sindse nicht, die 2016er haben ein Loch unterhalb vom Flaschenhalter für die Sideswingumwerfer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415855


Da hätten sie eigentlich an das Sitzrohr auch eine Besfestigung für Direct Mount anbringen sollen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (27. August 2015)

OH!...könntest recht haben...das Strive AL Frameset hat zwei weitere Bohrungen unmittelbar beim Dämpfer..(2. Flaschenhalter??) Wundert mich nur das die davon noch nichts in ihrem Eurobike blog gepostet haben...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

homerkills schrieb:


> OH!...könntest recht haben...das Strive AL Frameset hat zwei weitere Bohrungen unmittelbar beim Dämpfer..(2. Flaschenhalter??) Wundert mich nur das die davon noch nichts in ihrem Eurobike blog gepostet haben...



Beim Al,
-silber Schrauben für Flaschenhalter
-die schwarzen runden für die Bremsleitung und Reverb (die sind beim AL außen)
-das langezogene schwarze für Sideswing





Die Bilder der Rahmensets stimmen auch nicht mit der Beschreibung, der AL hat nen Monarch+ RC Dämpfer drinnen, der CF nen RCT3 (und nicht die abgebildeten Inline/FloatX)


----------



## gerald2385 (27. August 2015)

Gibt es überhaupt keine Infos zu einem neuen LUX? 
Bin wohl der einzige den das interessiert!?!


----------



## hermann6502 (27. August 2015)

Das Lux wurde doch erst 2014 vorgestellt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt schon wieder ein neues Modell kommt.


----------



## gerald2385 (27. August 2015)

Okey, aber irgend etwas muss kommen da sie die 2015er "abverkaufen"!


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Beim Al,
> -silber Schrauben für Flaschenhalter
> -die schwarzen runden für die Bremsleitung und Reverb (die sind beim AL außen)
> -das langezogene schwarze für Sideswing
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

gerald2385 schrieb:


> Okey, aber irgend etwas muss kommen da sie die 2015er "abverkaufen"!



Da wird ein 2016er modell kommen mit 2016er Ausstattung, wird die Tage sicher online gehn. Das Strive ist auch erst heute online gegangen, die 2016er SpectralCF fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


>



Bis auf den "Sideswingloch" und der anderen Position des Shapeshifter Schriftug scheint alles gleich.


----------



## LanceDD (27. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bis auf den "Sideswingloch" und der anderen Position des Shapeshifter Schriftug scheint alles gleich.


Aber! Der Preis ist gesunken, wenn auch immer noch sehr hoch und der Dämpfer ist auch dem Einsatzbereich angemessener...


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Aber! Der Preis ist gesunken, wenn auch immer noch sehr hoch und der Dämpfer ist auch dem Einsatzbereich angemessener...



Dämpfer sind nun bei den Rahmenkits die Monarch+ drinnen, 2015 gabs da den Inline der eignetlich auch gut ins Enduro passt.


----------



## dia-mandt (27. August 2015)

Das "Side Swing Loch" könnte aber auch für eine Remotezugverlegung zum Dämpfer dienen.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das "Side Swing Loch" könnte aber auch für eine Remotezugverlegung zum Dämpfer dienen.



Für remote hat der rahmen schon n anderes loch, hat der 2015er auch, sollte in der nähe des SS seilzuges sein.


----------



## mohlo (27. August 2015)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das "Side Swing Loch" könnte aber auch für eine Remotezugverlegung zum Dämpfer dienen.


Ja, zumindest beim AL.


----------



## Louis1979 (27. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> und das macht jetzt welchen funktionalen unterschied???


Bei der Factory-Variante kann man die High-Speed und Low-Speed-Compression in max. 22 Schritten einstellen.
Bei der Performance gar nicht.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2015)

Aber nur bei der RC2. Factory gibt es auch bei der FiT4, dort nur die LSC. 
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/family.php?m=bike&family=36


----------



## denis0082 (27. August 2015)

Ist der Strive CF Rahmen wirklich schon (wieder) ausverkauft oder bezieht sich der Eintrag auf der Homepage noch auf die 2015er Saison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ist der Strive CF Rahmen wirklich schon (wieder) ausverkauft oder bezieht sich der Eintrag auf der Homepage noch auf die 2015er Saison?



Lass denen n bissl Zeit die Homepage auf vordermann zu bringen, dann is der sicher wieder Verfügbar, vllt sind die Liferzeiten auch so weit entfernt, dass die Ausverkauft schreiben.


----------



## Tobimeiner (27. August 2015)

Das neue Model macht absolut keinen sinn mehr Also die Günstige Al Variante. 2599 € für SlX Gruppe geht auf keinen Fall. Denn du kommst nicht drum rum nochmal 400 Euro zu investieren. Die Race variante 2015 hat 2699 gekostet und war sehr gut ausgestattet. Das Grund modell lag bei 2499 auch da kahm man nicht drum herum nochmal 400 zu investieren. Ein Enduro anzubieten mit SLX Gruppe geht gar nicht. und dann noch dieses Hässliche Grün. Was haben die sich nur gedacht. Jetz weiß ich nicht was ich mir für eins holen soll. Yt Capra oder Orbea Rallon. Mir gefallen sonst keine.


----------



## LanceDD (28. August 2015)

Tobimeiner schrieb:


> Das neue Model macht absolut keinen sinn mehr Also die Günstige Al Variante. 2599 € für SlX Gruppe geht auf keinen Fall. Denn du kommst nicht drum rum nochmal 400 Euro zu investieren. Die Race variante 2015 hat 2699 gekostet und war sehr gut ausgestattet. Das Grund modell lag bei 2499 auch da kahm man nicht drum herum nochmal 400 zu investieren. Ein Enduro anzubieten mit SLX Gruppe geht gar nicht. und dann noch dieses Hässliche Grün. Was haben die sich nur gedacht. Jetz weiß ich nicht was ich mir für eins holen soll. Yt Capra oder Orbea Rallon. Mir gefallen sonst keine.


Nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
Haste schon mal ne SLX benutzt? 
Da gibt's höchstens minimale Unterschiede zu XTR usw. bei Gewicht und Dauerhaltbarkeit. Aber funktional merkste das nicht wirklich!


----------



## Louis1979 (28. August 2015)

Tobimeiner schrieb:


> Das neue Model macht absolut keinen sinn mehr Also die Günstige Al Variante. 2599 € für SlX Gruppe geht auf keinen Fall. Denn du kommst nicht drum rum nochmal 400 Euro zu investieren. Die Race variante 2015 hat 2699 gekostet und war sehr gut ausgestattet. Das Grund modell lag bei 2499 auch da kahm man nicht drum herum nochmal 400 zu investieren. Ein Enduro anzubieten mit SLX Gruppe geht gar nicht. und dann noch dieses Hässliche Grün. Was haben die sich nur gedacht. Jetz weiß ich nicht was ich mir für eins holen soll. Yt Capra oder Orbea Rallon. Mir gefallen sonst keine.


Scheint wohl nur nicht zu gefallen, weil man damit nicht so "pro" aussieht.
Die Funktionalität der SLX ggü. der XT, sogar der XTR ist identisch, bis auf das gleichzeitige Schalten um 2 kleinere Ritzel, 4 große können alle 3 Schaltguppen.

Vorher war eine RF Respond-Kurbel dran, das ist die "kleinste" von RF. Die war trotzdem cooler als die SLX, bestimmt weil Race Face drauf stand!?


----------



## gsvetan (28. August 2015)

gerald2385 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt keine Infos zu einem neuen LUX?
> Bin wohl der einzige den das interessiert!?!



Ich glaube schon das es ein neues Lux geben wird. Bestimmt wird das Design angelehnt ans Exceed!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2015)

Tobimeiner schrieb:


> Das neue Model macht absolut keinen sinn mehr Also die Günstige Al Variante. 2599 € für SlX Gruppe geht auf keinen Fall. Denn du kommst nicht drum rum nochmal 400 Euro zu investieren. Die Race variante 2015 hat 2699 gekostet und war sehr gut ausgestattet. Das Grund modell lag bei 2499 auch da kahm man nicht drum herum nochmal 400 zu investieren. Ein Enduro anzubieten mit SLX Gruppe geht gar nicht. und dann noch dieses Hässliche Grün. Was haben die sich nur gedacht. Jetz weiß ich nicht was ich mir für eins holen soll. Yt Capra oder Orbea Rallon. Mir gefallen sonst keine.



Der einzige ort wo man da Geld investieren kann ist beim Dämpfer, die restliche Ausstattung passt super zu nem Enduro.
SLX ist kaum schlechter als XT und wenn man mal irgendwo hängen bleibt und sich das Schaltwer verabschiedet, isses nicht so teuer. 

Ich hab lieber ne SLX Ausstattung und PikeRC als ne 34er Gabel, wie die neuen Slide160


----------



## Lateralus (28. August 2015)

@gsvetan: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die 2 Racebikes im gleichen Jahr komplett erneuern? Ich rechne für Saison 2017 mit einem neuen Lux.


----------



## gsvetan (28. August 2015)

Lateralus schrieb:


> @gsvetan: Glaubst Du wirklich, dass die 2 Racebikes im gleichen Jahr komplett erneuern? Ich rechne für Saison 2017 mit einem neuen Lux.



Ja ich denke schon, da das Lux bis jetzt vom Design her an das GC CF SLX angelehnt war. Aber das CF SLX ist ja ab jetzt ein "altes Fahrrad"! Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## gerald2385 (28. August 2015)

Da bin ich gespannt was sich beim LUX noch tut. Da nicht mehr viele Größen bei den Unterschiedlichen Modellen verfügbar sind hoffe ich das es bald News gibt. Finde es aber trotzdem komisch, sollte wirklich ein neues LUX, angelehnt an das Exceed, kommen, dass bei der Eurobike kein Wort davon zu hören bzw. lesen ist. Andererseits ist das neue Exceed, für mich zumindest, auch sehr überraschend gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (28. August 2015)

Wie gesagt - an einen neuen Rahmen glaube ich nicht. 2 komplette Neuentwicklungen - ne.


----------



## denis0082 (28. August 2015)

Ich glaube der Rest der noch kommt wird Modellpflege sein. Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn es beim Nerve 29 noch eine EX Variante geben wird um die Spectral 29 Lücke zu schließen.

Scheinen insgesamt wenige Deutsche Hersteller bisher auf den Boost-Wagen aufgesprungen zu sein oder? Auch B+ nur bei wenigen.


----------



## mogwai1904 (28. August 2015)

Gab es Infos, ob vom neuen AL SLX ein Rahmenset erhältlich sein wird oder weiterhin nur Carbon?


Gesendet von iPhone


----------



## Blackriver2006 (28. August 2015)

mogwai1904 schrieb:


> Gab es Infos, ob vom neuen AL SLX ein Rahmenset erhältlich sein wird oder weiterhin nur Carbon?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone



Dieser Frage schließe ich mich mal an.


----------



## Mojo25 (28. August 2015)

Hat von euch einer Informationen zu dem am Spectral 6.0 verbauten Dämpfer? In der Beschreibung steht, dass der eine Evol-Luftkammer habe, auf dem Bild ist aber einer ohne zu sehen. Der Canyon support ignoriert meine Anfrage leider beharrlich


----------



## IgelG (28. August 2015)

Canyon baut neue DT SWISS M 1600  ein und kennt entsprechende Daten nicht.
Auf der HP gibt ein paar aber nicht alle.
Laut DT SWISS handelt es sich um exklusiv nur für Canyon entwickelte Felge.
DT SWISS verweist somit auf Canyon.
Weiß jemand wo ich etwas dazu finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

Laufräder DT Swiss M 1600 Spline, 30 mm

exklusiv für Canyon gebaut
leichtere, breite 30 mm Felgen senken das Gewicht des Laufrads
Straight pull Speichen
SPLINE® Nabengehäuse
DT Swiss Ratchet System® Freilauftechnik
IS (6-Bolt) Bremsaufnahme
Felgenbreite: 30 mm

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-7-0.html


----------



## Mojo25 (28. August 2015)

Aber zB das mit dem Ratchet System steht auch beim M1900 vom 5.0 und der hat laut DT Swiss Sperrklinken...
Ich glaube Canyon hat einmal Copy&Paste gemacht oder selber keine Ahnung.


----------



## bartos0815 (28. August 2015)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Aber zB das mit dem Ratchet System steht auch beim M1900 vom 5.0 und der hat laut DT Swiss Sperrklinken...
> Ich glaube Canyon hat einmal Copy&Paste gemacht oder selber keine Ahnung.


Zweiteres!


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2015)

*Spectral CF Factory Enduro Team*


----------



## mssc (29. August 2015)

Der Stand auf der Eurobike war eigentlich ziemlich enttäuschend, zumindest wenn man ein paar Fully-Neuheiten (oder zumindest ein paar aktuelle Modelle in den neuen Farben) erwartet hatte. Zwei Spectral CF und ein 29er Nerve... kein grünes Spectral, kein Strive (außer das von Barel), kein Dude, das 29er Spectral wird scheinbar eingestellt.. schade.. andere Hersteller haben da mehr aufgefahren..


----------



## pirat00 (29. August 2015)

Der Stand von Canyon war noch nie der Brüller, dafür das sie doch echt eine riesen Palette haben ist die Auswahl dort immer sehr mager.


----------



## keF (29. August 2015)

Ich bin auf die Nerve Al 27.5 Modelle gespannt. Werden diese zeitnah nach der Eurobike auf der Internetseite von Canyon angeboten??


----------



## Fabigelb (29. August 2015)

Mit Sicherheit ziemlich bald, da schon fast alle Bikes die auf der Eurobike vorgestellt worden bereits verfügbar sind.


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2015)

In der neuen Ausgabe 10/2015 der MB ist ein Test vom 2016er *Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX*. Testurteil Sehr gut 224Pkt. 
Es kostet jetzt 4399€, 400€ mehr als das 2015er Modell.


----------



## keF (30. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe 10/2015 der MB ist ein Test vom 2016er *Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX*. Testurteil Sehr gut 224Pkt.
> Es kostet jetzt 4399€, 400€ mehr als das 2015er Modell.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416513



Für das Geld du dir gebrauchte Suzuki holen du dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChriTheoBer (30. August 2015)

mssc schrieb:


> Der Stand auf der Eurobike war eigentlich ziemlich enttäuschend, zumindest wenn man ein paar Fully-Neuheiten (oder zumindest ein paar aktuelle Modelle in den neuen Farben) erwartet hatte. Zwei Spectral CF und ein 29er Nerve... kein grünes Spectral, kein Strive (außer das von Barel), kein Dude, das 29er Spectral wird scheinbar eingestellt.. schade.. andere Hersteller haben da mehr aufgefahren..



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hatte gerade in Bezug auf die Gravity-Varianten mit deutlich mehr auf der Eurobike gerechnet. Ein Torque habe ich auf dem kompletten Stand nicht gesehen. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## mohlo (31. August 2015)

Hier noch ein paar wenige Neuigkeiten zum Canyon Bike Computer:
http://www.golem.de/news/smart-bike-computer-android-wear-fuers-fahrrad-1508-116026.html

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich bei dem Bike Computer "lediglich" um eine Sony Smartwatch 3 in einem anderen Gehäuse handelt. Ich tippe mal auf 300 - 350 EUR.


----------



## mohlo (31. August 2015)

Hier noch ein Foto von einer Sony Smartwatch 3, bei dem das Uhren"modul" aus dem Armband geklipst ist.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon das "Rad neu erfunden hat", sondern "nur" ein Gehäuse für die Uhr nebst Vorbauklemmung konstruiert wurde. Aber dann kaufe ich mir doch besser die Smartwatch und kann diese auch unabhängig vom Biken benutzen?!


----------



## denis0082 (31. August 2015)

Ich finde zwar die Montagevorichtung sehr interessant, aber ob man soweit vorne und in dem Winkel das Display noch richtig ablesen kann?


----------



## LasseChristian (31. August 2015)

weiß nicht genau obs neu ist, habs so selbst noch nie gesehen, nerve 29 ? in grün:


----------



## Fabigelb (1. September 2015)

Hey, hat jemand nen Schimmer, wann das Torque vorgestellt wird? 
Noch diesen Monat? Dieses Jahr? Oder erst 2016?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. September 2015)

Könnte es sein dass der Spectral 29 - Rahmen  in dem neuen 2016er Nerve 29 weiterlebt? Die Geometrie dürfte ziemlich genau einem wg. 20mm kürzerer Gabel steileren Spectral (ca. 69,5 Lenkwinkel und 75 Grad Sitzwinkel) entsprechen. Nur eine Vermutung... Grüße, Lars


----------



## denis0082 (1. September 2015)

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht als ich die Bilder vom Hinterbau (>2,4 Zoll Reifen) gesehen hab. Zumindest Elemente wurden übernommen, mindestens Design- aber vielleicht auch Konstruktionstechnisch. Ich bin auf die Geometriedaten gespannt. Ein Zusammenwerfen der beiden Serien macht durchaus Sinn, finde ich persönlich. Mich überrascht aber, dass man nicht auf 120mm Federweg gegangen ist.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (2. September 2015)

Ja, das finde ich auch wirklich schade. 110mm ist etwas sehr nahe am XC-Racebike. Zumindest wäre eine EX - Version wünschenswert mit 120er Gabel, z.B. der neuen Fox 34 bspw. Ein straffer Hinterbau und längere Gabel können ja durchaus sehr gut miteinander harmonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratchy996 (2. September 2015)

Es sieht aus wie eine 120er Fox 34 :


----------



## Louis1979 (2. September 2015)

Auf dem Bild ist es definitiv eine 34er Fox, aber Bilder und Specs stimmen oft nicht überein.


----------



## denis0082 (2. September 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Ja, das finde ich auch wirklich schade. 110mm ist etwas sehr nahe am XC-Racebike. Zumindest wäre eine EX - Version wünschenswert mit 120er Gabel, z.B. der neuen Fox 34 bspw. Ein straffer Hinterbau und längere Gabel können ja durchaus sehr gut miteinander harmonieren.


Eine EX-Version wäre eine Möglichkeit, wobei ich für mich persönlich festgestellt habe, dass der Hinterbau eher an seine Grenzen kommt, als die (110mm) Gabel wenn ich die empfohlenen Drücke fahre. Mag an meiner Fahrweise liegen.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (3. September 2015)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage an die Community auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich furchtbar blamiere:
Das Spectral 8.0 hat ein Shimano Deore XT 11s-Schaltwerk mit den Kettenblättern 26 und 36. Das bedeutet, dass es sich um einen 2x11-Antrieb handelt, oder? 

Einen 1x11 oder 1x10-Antrieb (egal ob Shimano oder SRAM) würde ich nämlich nicht ertreten können und immer wieder mal Kettenblatt umschrauben möchte ich keinesfalls.

Möchte mir ein Spectral in XS kaufen (bin eine kleine Frau) und kenn mich mit diesen neuen Schaltgruppen so gut wie nicht aus.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## dragonjackson (3. September 2015)

Hallo @scubasigi_73, 
es gibt nur dumme Antworten.
Ja, dabei handelt es sich um die 2x11 von Shimano (XT). Wenn es dir persönlich lieber ist - dann wäre es das Richtige.
Ich komme mit 1x10fach aus, da ich mit diesem MTB eh nicht schnell(er) fahren will und eher einen leichten Berggang habe. Bergab treten brauche ich nicht und in der Ebene... nehme ich das 29"


----------



## Fabigelb (3. September 2015)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen. Fahre selbst 1x11 Sram.
Die meisten verwechseln wenige Gänge mit zu wenig Gängen im oberen und unteren Trittbereich.
Die Abstufungen sind im Grunde nur größer, dadurcht resultiert die geringe Ganganzahl. 
Meines Erachtens beim mountainbike völlig ideal, da die Steigungen und Gefälle sich so schnell so stark ändern, dass man sowieso gezwungen ist gleich 2 oder 3 Gänge zu schalten.
Also ich habe an meinem Spectral (27,5") vorne 34T und hinten 10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42T.
Wenn ich den kleinsten (42T) drauf habe und ich ordentlich im Gelände hoch strampel dreht das Hinterrad (im sitzen) schon durch.
Gut, ich habe auch rech gut power in den Beinen und ewig halte ich das auch nicht durch. 
Aber man könnte dauerhaft vorne ein 32T Blatt montieren, weil ich trete auch gern stark rein, wenn es Berg runter geht und nur auf sehr sehr langen "steilen" Bergabfahrten komme ich mit dem größten (10T) Gang an die Grenze.
Wem das noch nicht reicht, es gibt von Shimano auch eine 11er Kasette mit einem 45T Blatt.
Also ich kann nur jedem (MTB-Faher) einen wechsel auf 1x11 oder vielleicht auch 1X10 ans Herz zu legen.
War unglaublich positiv überrascht.
Außerdem, wenn das wirklich so schlecht zu fahren wäre, würde sich der Trend ja wieder von 1x11 abwenden, aber wenn ich mir die 2016ner Modelle so ansehe, naja z.B. bei Canyon Enduro- oder Allmountain-Modell ohne.
Aber jeder so wie er es mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (3. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> es gibt von Shimano auch eine 11er Kasette mit einem 45T Blatt.



Wo?


----------



## Fabigelb (3. September 2015)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Wo?


Im Internet, wie alles andere auch! 
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-neues-oneup-ritzel-mit-45-zaehnen-fuer-11-fach-kassetten/

Habe mich nicht explizit damit auseinander gesetzt, aber halt mal was davon gelesen.


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Im Internet, wie alles andere auch!
> http://enduro-mtb.com/news-neues-oneup-ritzel-mit-45-zaehnen-fuer-11-fach-kassetten/
> 
> Habe mich nicht explizit damit auseinander gesetzt, aber halt mal was davon gelesen.


Dann muss es aber heißen "es gibt *für* Shimano ein 11er Kettenblatt mit 45 Zähnen"


----------



## Fabigelb (3. September 2015)

Das ist jetzt aber Haarspalterei! 
Aber hast recht. Das ist aber ehr ein Vorteil, da muss man wenigstens nicht die komplette Kassette wechseln 
Da scheint Shimano wohl Sram wieder einholen zu wollen, da es 2014 die 1x11 nur von Sram gab.


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Da scheint Shimano wohl Sram wieder einholen zu wollen, da es 2014 die 1x11 nur von Sram gab.


 
Eine Alternative zur 1x11 von Sram gibt es schon seit Ende 2012. Damals tauschte man an Deore/XT-Kassetten einfach das 10. Kettenblatt aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/


----------



## dragonjackson (3. September 2015)

Man sollte sich den Einsatzzweck des Fahrrads anschauen. Will ich Touren fahren, brauche ich eine große Bandbreite. Fahre ich damit 3h bergauf und 30min bergab, kommt es eher darauf an, den passenden (je nach Kondition) Berggang zu haben.
Also ich kann mit einem Enduro/AM+ etc. auch Touren fahren, aber dann nicht mit 45km/h sondern in der Ebene gemütlicher - das eigentliche Einsatzgebiets liegt ja beim Bike wo anders. Ich fahre auch 1x10 mit 42t Umbau. Funktioniert hier im Münchener Voralpenraum, in Vinschgau, in Tirol sehr gut. Nach Spanien würde ich damit nicht radln .
Auf meinem Tourer fahre ich immer noch 3fach. Warum? 
1) es war schon drauf 
2) 2fach könnte auch reichen - aber siehe 1.
3) bei Touren von über 70km kann alles an Steigungen und Gefällen vorkommen - mit 3fach hat man eine enorme Bandbreite

Am liebsten lese ich die Kommentare, die 1fach als Schwachsinn bezeichnen weil(!) man damit nicht den Berg hochkommt. Dabei kommt es wirklich auf das Kettenblatt an. Und wenn ich in der Saison drauf merke, meine Beine sind stärker geworden - knalle ich 2 Zähne mehr drauf vorne. Neues KB, 40,-. Bei den jetzigen Bikepreisen ein Klacks...


----------



## Mc4air (3. September 2015)

Habe mich beim neuen ebenfalls für 1x11 Sram entschieden. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum Canyon beim Strive ab Werk ein 34er Blatt verbaut. Denke da werden so einige auf 30/32 umrüsten.
Aproppos nicht verstehen: Was gibt es für den Hersteller eines Rahmens für Gründe, sich für ein 30.9 Sitzrohr zu entscheiden?  Hat doch null Vorteile gegenüber einem grösseren Durchmesser. Und wenn man sich, so wie beim Strive doch für 30.9 entschieden hat, warum verbaut man dann noch eine 125er Reverb anstatt eine 150er KS? Echt schade.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. September 2015)

Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Gerade die 150er vermisse ich. Die unterschiedlichen Rohrdurchmesser... kurbeln nur die Wirtschaft an... mehr nicht. 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## mohlo (3. September 2015)

Mc4air schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum Canyon beim Strive ab Werk ein 34er Blatt verbaut. *Denke da werden so einige auf 30/32 umrüsten*.


So ist es und wurde bereits hier ausgiebig diskutiert. Vielen haben auf ein 30/32er KB gewechselt


----------



## denis0082 (3. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen. Fahre selbst 1x11 Sram.
> Die meisten verwechseln wenige Gänge mit zu wenig Gängen im oberen und unteren Trittbereich.
> Die Abstufungen sind im Grunde nur größer, dadurcht resultiert die geringe Ganganzahl.
> Meines Erachtens beim mountainbike völlig ideal, da die Steigungen und Gefälle sich so schnell so stark ändern, dass man sowieso gezwungen ist gleich 2 oder 3 Gänge zu schalten.
> ...


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir schon recht und mein nächstes Rad wird bestimmt auch ein 1malX werden. Vielleicht ja dann schon ein 1x12, hat nämlich noch etwas Zeit. Aber deine leichteste Übersetzung ist ~0,81 wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, die leichteste von z. B. dem Spectral AL 6.0 ist ~0,67. Da liegen schon noch Welten dazwischen. Selbst mit nem 30er KB bleibt da ein ordentlicher Unterschied. Und wer als Einsteiger Touren in den Alpen fährt, der ist um diesen Gang dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc4air (3. September 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Gerade die 150er vermisse ich. Die unterschiedlichen Rohrdurchmesser... kurbeln nur die Wirtschaft an... mehr nicht.



Immerhin gibt es auf dem Dropper Post Markt immer mehr Alternativen.


----------



## dragonjackson (3. September 2015)

Na ja, das stimmt... Aber 200-300,- nochmals nur für etwas, das offensichtlich ausgetauscht wird... Zumindest die Wahl sollte man haben. Ich schiele da immer mehr zu Propain... Machen im Moment die für mich sinnigeren Bikes mit einem noch besserem P/L-Verhältnis 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Louis1979 (3. September 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber heißen "es gibt *für* Shimano ein 11er Kettenblatt mit 45 Zähnen"


Jap, siehe auch hier


----------



## Mojo25 (3. September 2015)

Canyon hat mir tatsächlich noch geantwortet. Es ist angeblich beim 5.0, 6.0 und 7.0 ein Fox Performance-Dämpfer mit Evol-Luftkammer verbaut und der M1600 LRS soll auch das Ratchet-System haben!


----------



## bartos0815 (3. September 2015)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Canyon hat mir tatsächlich noch geantwortet. Es ist angeblich beim 5.0, 6.0 und 7.0 ein Fox Performance-Dämpfer mit Evol-Luftkammer verbaut und der M1600 LRS soll auch das Ratchet-System haben!


Nope! Kein evol beim 5,6er! Erst ab 7. aber bitte canyon wirds schon wissen....


----------



## Mojo25 (3. September 2015)

Ich hatte ja extra nachgefragt, weil es auf den Bildern so wie von dir beschrieben ist. In den Beschreibungen ist aber bei allen von einem Evol-Dämpfer die Rede.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (4. September 2015)

Hallo noch mal!

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich glaube ich fühle mich zumindest jetzt am Anfang mit einem 2x-Antrieb wohler. Ist sicher eine psychische Komponente. 

Als Beginner und wenig Schmalz in den Beinen fällt es mir (noch) schwer zu glauben, dass ich mit einem 1x11 od. 1x10-Antrieb auskomme. Unbestritten ist aber, dass dieser schneller, einfacher und knackiger zu schalten ist, keine Frage.


----------



## bartos0815 (4. September 2015)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja extra nachgefragt, weil es auf den Bildern so wie von dir beschrieben ist. In den Beschreibungen ist aber bei allen von einem Evol-Dämpfer die Rede.


wird wohl bei c einer nicht wissen was evol ist!
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/family.php?m=bike&family=float
performance series evol N/A lt. HP!


----------



## mohlo (4. September 2015)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal!
> 
> Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das so: "form follows function". D.h. möglichst wenig Schnick Schnack am Rad, wenig Technik, die kaputt gehen kann, aber dennoch ausreichende Funktion. Fahre seit über 15 Jahren Mountainbike und bin von 3x9, 2x10, Hammerschmidt, schließlich bei 1x11 gelandet. Jetzt kann ich mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen: "Nie wieder was anderes als 1x11 oder 1x10!". Die einzige Ausnahme wäre evtl. ein Alpencross. Wobei ich dann immer noch vorne von einem 32er auf 28er Kettenblatt wechseln könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (4. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wird wohl bei c einer nicht wissen was evol ist!
> http://www.ridefox.com/2016/family.php?m=bike&family=float
> performance series evol N/A lt. HP!



Das ist richtig. Aber es gab bei Fox für OEM-Kunden schon immer spezielle Specs, die für Endkunden nicht verfügbar waren. Ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen zwei Austattungsvarianten, falls es die 6.0 werden sollte, werde ich mich vorher am Telefon vergewissern, dass der Evol-Schnickschnack verbaut ist. Falls das Bike dann mit einem anderen Dämpfer kommt, geht es postwendend zurück 

Edit: beim Spectral 7.0 ist ein Performance-Dämpfer mit Evol-Luftkammer abgebildet.


----------



## LanceDD (4. September 2015)

Da sind sie endlich... https://www.canyon.com/specials/end..._campaign=4September2015Sparbuch#biketype=mtb
Ich kann nur raten zuzuschlagen, denn 2016 hat ja kaum Veränderungen gebracht, außer höheren Preisen!


----------



## Steve Style (4. September 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Da sind sie endlich... https://www.canyon.com/specials/end..._campaign=4September2015Sparbuch#biketype=mtb
> Ich kann nur raten zuzuschlagen, denn 2016 hat ja kaum Veränderungen gebracht, außer höheren Preisen!



Danke für Tipp!


----------



## Mavericks41 (4. September 2015)

Danke für den Tipp!! Habe beim Spectral CF 9.0 SL bei dem Preis zuschlagen müssen


----------



## TomT87 (4. September 2015)

Shit, jetzt musste ich auch zuschlagen... Strive CF 8.0 Race. Wollte eigentlich gar kein CF, aber viel war nicht mehr um im Vergleich zum 7.0 AL Race und das gab es eh nicht mehr in L ... das 2016 AL 7.0 Race kostet sogar 200€ mehr als das CF bei gleicher/minimal schlechterer Ausstattung


----------



## Micha382 (4. September 2015)

Das 7.0 Race gibt's doch noch in L?!?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (4. September 2015)

Bloß nichts kaufen.... Stark bleiben......


----------



## Sepp90 (4. September 2015)

Ich konnte vorhin auch nicht wiederstehen und war kurz bei Canyon shoppen 
Ist ein Nerve AL 9.0 geworden, danke für den Tipp mit der Sparbuch-Aktion


----------



## Lateralus (4. September 2015)

Kann mich hier jemand größenmässig beraten? Hätte Interesse an einem RR, Canyon Endurace 6.0 AL. 
https://www.canyon.com/road/endurace/endurace-al-6-0.html
Wollte ich 2016 sowieso kaufen, ist jetzt aber sogar noch 50 € billiger.
Habe SL 81 bei 173 cm Körpergröße. 52 oder 54 cm Rahmenhöhe und welche Stütze? Es gibt mehrere Setback-Varianten...???...


----------



## LanceDD (4. September 2015)

Das fragst du bei MTB-News?


----------



## Epictetus (4. September 2015)

Step 1 : Don't buy it
There is no step 2


----------



## Lateralus (4. September 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Das fragst du bei MTB-News?


Es soll gerüchsteweise auch MTBler geben, die RR fahren. SOGAR - man glaubt es kaum - zu Trainingszwecken. Ich weiss, klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2015)

Jup, fahre auch RR, aber leider zu wenig Zeit darum wenn sich das biken an bietet, dann MTB!
Habe bei 173m 54ger Rahmen, find den aber vielleicht ein bisschen zu groß (bin aber grundsätzlich eh ein Freund von kleineren Rahmen). Du machst mit beiden nichts verkehrt man muss meistens eh noch mit verschiedenen Vorbauten rum probieren um "DIE" Position zu finden. 

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass du hier ansonsten noch viele gute Antworten bekommst. Also besser: anderes Forum! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (4. September 2015)

Mal an alle Strive CF Besitzer (speziell mit dem blauen Lack), was habt ihr alles gemacht, um den Lack zu schützen?


Micha382 schrieb:


> Das 7.0 Race gibt's doch noch in L?!?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Merci dir! Gestern gab es das noch nicht ... dann werde ich mir das mal bestellen und das CF stornieren. Das blau wäre zwar ganz geil, aber so scharf bin ich nicht auf Carbon


----------



## denis0082 (4. September 2015)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kann mich hier jemand größenmässig beraten? Hätte Interesse an einem RR, Canyon Endurace 6.0 AL.
> https://www.canyon.com/road/endurace/endurace-al-6-0.html
> Wollte ich 2016 sowieso kaufen, ist jetzt aber sogar noch 50 € billiger.
> Habe SL 81 bei 173 cm Körpergröße. 52 oder 54 cm Rahmenhöhe und welche Stütze? Es gibt mehrere Setback-Varianten...???...


Canyon hat ja kein richtiges 52 oder? Deren S ist 505mm. Kommt mir arg kurz vor. Ich würde da eher M wählen, trotz PPS, die 25mm Spacer  sukzessive wegnehmen bis es passt. Ich hasse Spacertürme. Dazu eine der beiden Sattelstützen mit wenig (oder sogar negativem) Setback. Aber wenn es dein erstes Rennrad ist dann setz dich lieber vorher mal auf ein paar zur Probe und schlag bei dem passendsten die Geo nach.

Aus gutem Grund hat Canyon dieses Jahr die Größen ihrer Rennräder geändert, siehe Ultimate CF SLX. Bei den alten Modellen wird sogar mir ein S empfohlen (SL 83cm), beim CF SLX jetzt M. Und selbst das empfinde ich im Vergleich zu den empfohlenen Größen bei anderen Herstellern noch als kurz.


----------



## Lateralus (4. September 2015)

Vielen Dank, werde dann doch mal hinfahren und eben die 50€ Ersparnis nicht mitnehmen. Klasse Antwort, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (4. September 2015)

Hätte übrigens ein 2015er Endurace Al 6.0 abzugeben. In L (quasi 56cm). Habe ne SL von 89cm, passt mir gut. Wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach ne PN.


----------



## longbike (7. September 2015)

Auf der HP ist zwischen 1000 und 2000€ nichts neues bei den grand canyons zu sehen. Weiß jemand was da noch zu erwarten ist?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. September 2015)

Ein 2016er Spectral CF?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Gefällt mir so.  

Anhang anzeigen 418656


----------



## Guru (8. September 2015)

Optisch aber in meinen Augen ne Katastrophe. Felgen, Rahmen und Gabel passen nicht zusammen. Die Felgen sind sowieso eine Zumutung mit diesen "Decals".

edit: ich vermute mal, dass hier mtb-news einfach Test-Teile an ein CF geschraubt hat. Das würde sonst nicht zu Canyon passen.


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2015)

In Serie werden dann wohl die Felgendecals in blau sein, sofern da überhaupt Enve-LRS verwendet werden. Dann sieht es auch stimmiger aus.
Die Fox Decals dann auch noch in Stealth.
Die glänzende Rahmenlackierung sieht da auch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Fabigelb (8. September 2015)

Mit den unterschiedlichen Farben finde ich das auch nicht so toll. Aber das dunkle Glänzen vom Rahmen sieht richtig fett aus. Meint ihr, das ist poliertes Carbon? Wäre in meinen Augen der absolute Hammer.


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2015)

Ist da Glanzlack.


----------



## mssc (8. September 2015)

Das ist ein 2015er Spectral CF, das als Testbike für diverse Teile verwendet wird/wurde (wie Guru schon geschrieben hat, steht ja auch im Text), das kommt so 100%ig nicht...


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2015)

Beim 2015er Modell gab es aber keine schwarze Glanzlackierung, nur bei Transparent Blue.
Lässt man den Enve-LRS weg, dann könnte es schon gut für eine Serienversion passen.
Allerdings wurden bei der diesjährigen Eurobike zwei neue Modelle mit der 2015er Lackierung gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (8. September 2015)

Das Bike oben ist ja auch ein 2015er transparent blue... 
9.0 EX ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74257 )


----------



## Fabigelb (18. September 2015)

Hey, mal angenommen Canyon würde bis ende Oktober irgendwann einen neuen Downhiller vorstellen, würden die diesen, wie die anderen Neuheiten, einfach auf der HP zum Kauf anbieten und vielleicht noch nen Facebook-Post machen.
Oder würden die ehr die Werbetrommel ein bisschen drehen.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein neuer Downhiller, der dann vermutlich auch 27,5" Laufräder und andere Neuheiten hat, ohne große Werbung (mangels einer Eurobikevorstellung) in den Verkauf geht.
Was meinst ihr dazu und vor allem, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass überhaupt noch ein neues Downhillbike kommt?


----------



## PaddyKN (18. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hey, mal angenommen Canyon würde bis ende Oktober irgendwann einen neuen Downhiller vorstellen, würden die diesen, wie die anderen Neuheiten, einfach auf der HP zum Kauf anbieten und vielleicht noch nen Facebook-Post machen.
> Oder würden die ehr die Werbetrommel ein bisschen drehen.
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein neuer Downhiller, der dann vermutlich auch 27,5" Laufräder und andere Neuheiten hat, ohne große Werbung (mangels einer Eurobikevorstellung) in den Verkauf geht.
> Was meinst ihr dazu und vor allem, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass überhaupt noch ein neues Downhillbike kommt?


 

Warte....gleich finde ich sie. Wo hab ich nur diese verdammte Glaskugel liegen lassen....


----------



## Terrex (18. September 2015)

Die Torque DHX 2016 Modelle sind doch schon gelistet, glaube eher nicht, dass da noch was ganz neues kommt..

https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-dhx/


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2015)

Glaub auch nicht dass da noch was kommt, da die 2016er schon online sind.


----------



## filiale (18. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hey, mal angenommen Canyon würde bis ende Oktober irgendwann einen neuen Downhiller vorstellen, würden die diesen, wie die anderen Neuheiten, einfach auf der HP zum Kauf anbieten und vielleicht noch nen Facebook-Post machen.
> Oder würden die ehr die Werbetrommel ein bisschen drehen.
> Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein neuer Downhiller, der dann vermutlich auch 27,5" Laufräder und andere Neuheiten hat, ohne große Werbung (mangels einer Eurobikevorstellung) in den Verkauf geht.
> Was meinst ihr dazu und vor allem, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass überhaupt noch ein neues Downhillbike kommt?



Geht es Dir darum daß Du Angst hast kein Bike mehr zu bekommen weil anderen schneller sind in der Bestellung ? Dann schau halt täglich auf die Homepage. Wenn Du die Zeit hast täglich ins Facebook zu schauen, sollte das doch kein Problem sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (18. September 2015)

Das fände ich aber mal sehr schwach, da es weder das knallige rot gibt noch das in schwarz/grün.
Außerdem ist die Ausstattung im Grunde geblieben, zumindest gibt es keine weltbewegenden Änderungen, außerdem fehlt das Bike mit der "Top-Ausstattung".
Naja, war vielleicht nur Wunschdenken, wegen: "... Bis Ende Oktober präsentieren wir Dir hier nach und nach alle neuen Serien. ..." Zitat: Canyon.
Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als jeden Tag, bis ende Oktober, auf der Canyon-HP nachzusehen.
Aber gut mal eure Meinungen dazu zu hören .


----------



## mohlo (18. September 2015)

Einfach den Newsletter abonieren!


----------



## ErnstBitterer (19. September 2015)

Habe heute gelesen, dass es für 2016 ein neues DUDE CF 9.0 EX geben wird. Hat jemand von Euch schon Bilder davon gesehen?


----------



## MATaFIX (21. September 2015)

Irgendwelche Infos wie es mit dem LUX CF weitergeht? Ist ja fast alles ausverkauft...


----------



## Fabigelb (21. September 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt: Canyon stellt bis ende Oktober neue Modelle auf ihrer HP vor. Ergo wird in den nächsten 4 Wochen auch ein neues Lux zu sehen sein


----------



## hoffe87 (21. September 2015)

hallo,

einige von euch schreiben, dass die canyon modelle von 2015 zu 2016 teurer geworden sind. bei einigen modellen sehe ich das auch so.
ich habe mich mittlerweile für ein spectral al 7.0 2016 entschieden.
zwischen dem al 7.0 2016 und dem al 8.0 2015 sehe ich aber keinen wirklichen unterschied?
ich habe die 2015er spezifikation leider nicht gefunden, deswegen vergleiche ich nur meine erinnerung mit der 2016er homepage 

oder trügt mich meine erinnerung?


----------



## Fabigelb (21. September 2015)

Sowas kann man immer zweiseitig betrachten. Einer Seits besteht spezifikationsmäßig zwischen 7.0 und 8.0 kein "großer" Unterscheid.
Also besteht wahrscheinlich zwischen 7.0 2016 und 8.0 2015, preislich gesehen, gar kein Unterschied.
Anderer Seits hat jedes neue Modell auch wieder "neuere" Teile. Die Teilehersteller wollen natürlich für die Entwicklung "neuer" Teile auch wieder Geld sehen. Canyon muss auch gucken, welche Teile passen, diese dann Testen und ordern. Das alles kostet Geld und oben drein muss ein Weltkonzern, der im globalen Markt herstellen lässt, auf die Kosten und Preise im globalen Markt reagieren...
Ergo kann ohne weiteres ein und das selbe Rad (was vielleicht nur die 2016ner Schaltung anstatt die 2015ner und nen neuen Laufradsatz hat) mal eben 200€ mehr kosten. 
Ob das wirklich den Tatsachen entspricht und gerechtfertigt ist, bleibt da hin gestellt.


----------



## SwabianBiker (21. September 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Das fände ich aber mal sehr schwach, da es weder das knallige rot gibt noch das in schwarz/grün.
> Außerdem ist die Ausstattung im Grunde geblieben, zumindest gibt es keine weltbewegenden Änderungen, außerdem fehlt das Bike mit der "Top-Ausstattung".
> Naja, war vielleicht nur Wunschdenken, wegen: "... Bis Ende Oktober präsentieren wir Dir hier nach und nach alle neuen Serien. ..." Zitat: Canyon.
> Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als jeden Tag, bis ende Oktober, auf der Canyon-HP nachzusehen.
> Aber gut mal eure Meinungen dazu zu hören .


Hab bei der Eurobike ein Heft bekommen mit allen Modellen für 2016 mit Specs (also auch die wo noch nicht auf der website sind) und bei den Dhx bleibt es so wie es ist


----------



## ErnstBitterer (21. September 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> einige von euch schreiben, dass die canyon modelle von 2015 zu 2016 teurer geworden sind. bei einigen modellen sehe ich das auch so.
> ich habe mich mittlerweile für ein spectral al 7.0 2016 entschieden.
> ...



Die 2015 Modelle kannst Du noch über die Wayback Machine abrufen, so wie es aussieht ist das Bike schlappe EUR 400,00 teurer geworden, aber die Ausstattung ist geringfügig besser.

http://web.archive.org/web/20150319001700/https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3559


----------



## haga67 (21. September 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> einige von euch schreiben, dass die canyon modelle von 2015 zu 2016 teurer geworden sind. bei einigen modellen sehe ich das auch so.
> ich habe mich mittlerweile für ein spectral al 7.0 2016 entschieden.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so.
Das neue 7.0 steht mit 2x11, Fox34 und 30mm Felgen eher noch besser da als das alte 8.0 .
Und das zum gleichen Preis wie das alte 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (21. September 2015)

ErnstBitterer schrieb:


> Die 2015 Modelle kannst Du noch über die Wayback Machine abrufen, so wie es aussieht ist das Bike schlappe EUR 400,00 teurer geworden, aber die Ausstattung ist geringfügig besser.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20150319001700/https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3559


Die 2015er Bikes kann man noch wunderbar über den Bike Vergleich aufrufen und auch direkt mit den 2016ern vergleichen.


----------



## ErnstBitterer (21. September 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Die 2015er Bikes kann man noch wunderbar über den Bike Vergleich aufrufen und auch direkt mit den 2016ern vergleichen.



…stimmt, aber ich glaube da sind immer nur die Modelle drin, die auch so noch auf der Webseite verkauft werden.


----------



## Fabigelb (21. September 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Hab bei der Eurobike ein Heft bekommen mit allen Modellen für 2016 mit Specs (also auch die wo noch nicht auf der website sind) und bei den Dhx bleibt es so wie es ist


Naja ich warte einfach mal bis ende Oktober, bei nem anderen Hersteller kann ich dann immernoch kaufen!


----------



## Jaymano (22. September 2015)

....im Canyon Showroom bereits zu bestaunen. Das Exceed CF.


----------



## Louis1979 (22. September 2015)

hoffe87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> einige von euch schreiben, dass die canyon modelle von 2015 zu 2016 teurer geworden sind. bei einigen modellen sehe ich das auch so.
> ich habe mich mittlerweile für ein spectral al 7.0 2016 entschieden.
> ...


Bei den 2015er gab's kein 5.0. Es hat sich die Produktpalette erweitert und verschoben. Man kann also ungefähr sagen: 2015 8.0 -> 2016 7.0
Das 9.0 gab es noch 2014, 2015 nicht mehr und an diese Stelle rückt das aktuelle 2016 8.0.


----------



## el martn (22. September 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> ....im Canyon Showroom bereits zu bestaunen. Das Exceed CF.


Da wird's aber in Zukunft nichts mit “Kette rechts“ bei Canyon! ...Canyon ist wieder dem Trend voraus...Bremse rechts, Antrieb Links...und der Schriftzug spiegelverkehrt!... saugeil...


----------



## Fabigelb (22. September 2015)

ich habe mich schon gewundert warum Canyon so schwer zu lesen ist! 
Aber schon echt schick das ding! (Auch versiegelt) 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. September 2015)

Hat jemand schon infos zu den 2016er Dudes????


----------



## dumpmybrain (22. September 2015)

Nur das es generell 1x als Option (also auch die RAW) geben soll.
Viel ändern wird sich da nicht. Zudem ist das SL wieder in allen Größen ab mitte Oktober lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (22. September 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Hab bei der Eurobike ein Heft bekommen mit allen Modellen für 2016 mit Specs (also auch die wo noch nicht auf der website sind) und bei den Dhx bleibt es so wie es ist


Kannst Du die Specs der Spectral CF mal einstellen? Preise wären auch interessant. Danke!!!


----------



## BufYann (22. September 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> ....im Canyon Showroom bereits zu bestaunen. Das Exceed CF.



Thanks very much for these pictures!
Were there any indications about the prices?


----------



## SwabianBiker (22. September 2015)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Specs der Spectral CF mal einstellen? Preise wären auch interessant. Danke!!!


Kann ich heute Abend machen aber die Preise stehen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## SwabianBiker (22. September 2015)

.


----------



## drhaxxx (22. September 2015)

steht da was zu eventuellen Torque EX Varianten drinne?


----------



## Jaymano (22. September 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Kann ich heute Abend machen aber die Preise stehen leider nicht dabei.



wärst Du so lieb und könntest auch die Seite mit den Grand Canyon CF Modellen mal posten ! Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (22. September 2015)

Und bitte auch Infos zu Exceed und Lux????


----------



## SwabianBiker (22. September 2015)

Das Torque EX hat mich mit Abstand am meisten Enttäuscht und das Dude hat mich sehr überrascht, wusste nicht dass Canyon so sehr an Fatbikes glaubt, hätten lieber mehr DHX oder EX in das Programm nehmen sollen.


----------



## Lateralus (22. September 2015)

Danke! Preise waren nicht dabei?


----------



## SwabianBiker (22. September 2015)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Danke! Preise waren nicht dabei?


Nein leider nicht vielleicht kannst du ja manche Preise von den 2015er Bikes entnehmen oder ableiten.


----------



## drhaxxx (22. September 2015)

Super, danke Dir! Also hab ich mit dem Kauf des 15er Torque doch keinen Fehler gemacht  sehr gut


----------



## sefu (23. September 2015)

Wird es also 2016 keine 29er Spectrals gaben? Das wäre ja sehr schade!!!

Bin meinem Grand Canyon Al 2015 in 29 (Größe S) so zufrieden, dass ich mich auch gerne Fully in 29 zugelegt hätte...


----------



## SwabianBiker (23. September 2015)

sefu schrieb:


> Wird es also 2016 keine 29er Spectrals gaben? Das wäre ja sehr schade!!!
> 
> Bin meinem Grand Canyon Al 2015 in 29 (Größe S) so zufrieden, dass ich mich auch gerne Fully in 29 zugelegt hätte...


Nein hab gerade nochmal nachgesehen, zummindest steht nichts in dem Heft drinne nur das Nerve gibt es in 29.


----------



## danie-dani (23. September 2015)

Kannst du eventuell auch die Specs vom Nerve hochladen? Sowohl 29 als auch 27,5


----------



## mamu89 (24. September 2015)

Jaymano schrieb:


> ....im Canyon Showroom bereits zu bestaunen. Das Exceed CF.



hübsch =)


----------



## Lateralus (24. September 2015)

Jup, wenn das Exceed hält, was es verspricht, wirds ne Bombe.

Kann man eigentlich bei der Bestellung auch die RS1 gegen eine Sid XX WC tauschen oder gehen andere Konfigurationen 100% nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (24. September 2015)

Geht nicht, nur so wie sie angeboten werden.


----------



## Lateralus (24. September 2015)

Macht eben grundsätzlich wenig Sinn, einen anscheinend super leichten Rahmen NUR mit RS1 und der schweren Nabe zu verkaufen. Es sei denn, dass die RS1 soooooo gut ist.
Da wäre es schön, auch ne Sid WC wählen zu können.


----------



## SwabianBiker (25. September 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Kannst du eventuell auch die Specs vom Nerve hochladen? Sowohl 29 als auch 27,5


----------



## jackz (25. September 2015)

Danke!

Sieht wohl aus als käme kein Nerve CF? Schade...


----------



## SwabianBiker (26. September 2015)

jackz schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Sieht wohl aus als käme kein Nerve CF? Schade...


Nein sonst hätten sie es ja auch groß vorgestellt.


----------



## Frodijak (26. September 2015)

…


----------



## Fabigelb (26. September 2015)

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt bis ende Oktober. 
siehe:
https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2016/


----------



## chantre72 (27. September 2015)

Danke für die Specs!!! Ich frage mich, ob das 15er Spectral CF mit Pike und X0 besser ist als das 16er. Das hätte dann Fox 34 und XT. Dämpfer Cane Creek DB vs. Fox.


----------



## betapatch (27. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. Hab mich quasi extra wegen diesem Thread angemeldet.
Ich muss gerade entscheiden ob ich das Nerve AL 9.0 2015 nehme oder auf das 2016er warte (mein altes wurde geklaut).
Laut den Specs von SwabianBiker (danke dafür) wird es ja sehr ähnlich ausgestattet sein. 
Nur gäbe es die 2016er Fox Float 34 Perfomance statt der 32er aus 2015.
Wie denkt ihr wird der Preis? Das 2015er Model ist gerade ja 300€ günstiger.
Würde mich freuen, falls ihr mir mit euren Einschätzungen weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drhaxxx (27. September 2015)

Ich würde mir das 15er sichern um ehrlich zu sein..


----------



## Fabigelb (27. September 2015)

Jep, wenn sich nur die specs ändern und dann auch nur geringfügig, würde ich auch das günstigere nehmen. Ergo 2015.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (27. September 2015)

Abhängig vom Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil würde ich die 34er Gabel vorziehen und somit ein 2016er Modell.


----------



## betapatch (27. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Abhängig vom Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil würde ich die 34er Gabel vorziehen und somit ein 2016er Modell.



Wiege um die 70kg. Einsatzzweck (Fahrzeit realistisch betrachtet) 70% Forstautobahn (man muss ja auch erst mal hinkommen), 20% Trail, 10% Alpencross, Im Trail dann eher schnell und mit mehr Spaß als übervorsichtig und langsam.
Ist der Unterschied zwischen 32er und 34er Standrohrern wirklich so drastisch spürbar (so das ich es bei langen steilen kurvigen Single-Trails nicht missen möchte)? Hatte noch nie ne 34er Gabel.

Schätzungsweise wird das 2016er Nerve AL 9.0 100-200€ mehr kosten als das 2015er im Originalpreis. Das währen dann 400-500€ mehr als jetzt reduziert. Meint ihr die Einschätzung ist realistisch?


----------



## Fabigelb (27. September 2015)

32 riecht völlig aus, die bauen schließlich keine gabeln die sich bei 80 kg verwindet.
bei deinem gewicht und vorallem bei dem einsatszweck reicht 32mm.
hab an meinem spectral auch eine relevation mit 32ger rohren (150mm) und die gibt auch bei stopies kaum nach, zudem bewege ich das bike auch in parks...
Ich würde mir einfach das geld sparen


----------



## filiale (27. September 2015)

Bei schlappen 70kg bist Du genau in der Kategorie auf die die Hersteller das Fahrwerk und setup ausrichten.Und bei Deinem Fahrprofil sind 32 ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp90 (27. September 2015)

Ich habe es genau so gemacht. Fahrfertig habe ich auch 65kg beisammen und bin mit dem 2015er 9.0 super zufrieden.
Macht im Trail richtig Spaß und geht super vorwärts. Und das gesparte kannst du dann später ggf. in weitere Teile o.ä. investieren.
Also solange deine Größe noch da ist würde ich definitiv bei den 2015ern zuschlagen und mir noch dem reduzierten Preis sichern (laut Newsletter vom 17.09. nur noch 2 Wochen!!! also bis Ende September  )


----------



## denis0082 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ein paar Infos zum neuen Nerve 29 (siehe insbesondere Video).

http://favbike.de/news/canyon-nerve...kommt-neuen-rahmen-eurobike-2015/#prettyPhoto

Neben den bereits bekannten Infos (länger, flacher) scheint die Geo jetzt auch auf 120mm-Gabeln optimiert zu sein, der Hinterbau bleibt ja wie bekannt bei 110mm. Ich bin auf die Tests gespannt: Vielleicht geht es ja nur mir so, aber bei mir scheint bei meinem 2014er Nerve 9.9 SL der Hinterbau der limitierendere Faktor zu sein, aber vielleicht ist der jetzt ja straffer.


----------



## thomasf (1. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es schon Fotos von den grand canyon al Modelle???
Stehen die schon im showroom??


----------



## denis0082 (1. Oktober 2015)

http://favbike.de/news/canyon-grand...u-hardtail-der-high-end-klasse-eurobike-2015/


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (1. Oktober 2015)

Zur Fox Gabel bzgl. Kaufentscheidung 2015 vs 2016-er Modell: ja die F32 reicht für Dich, aber die 2016er Gabeln sind viel, ja sehr sehr viel besser als die 2015er Modelle. Fit4 ist kein Vergleich zum alten Fit3. Sowohl Federung, vor allem aber die Dämpfung und auch das Gewicht wurden verbessert. Die neue F34 ist dann nochmal etwas besser und kaum schwerer als die neue F32. Gruß, Lars

Zum Nerve Al 29. Sicher ein geniales Trailbike, nur schade dass der Produktmanager nur inhaltsleere Kommentare abgegeben und mal garnichts zur Geometrie gesagt hat. Außer dass es "länger" ist ... dennoch mit 120er Gabel sicher ein sehr fähiges Rad.


----------



## keF (3. Oktober 2015)

Wird die Canyon Seite mit den neuen Modellen gerade aktualisiert?

Will Nerve Al sehen ich will


----------



## BufYann (3. Oktober 2015)

keF schrieb:


> Wird die Canyon Seite mit den neuen Modellen gerade aktualisiert?



Same question here!


----------



## neopoppen (3. Oktober 2015)

2015 haben sie das Spectral etwas verlängert, 2cm am Oberrohr oder so, ich denke ähnliches haben sie beim Nerve jetzt auch gemacht?
Ansonsten was Sonnenstern sagt, die neue 34 soll der alten deutlich überlegen sein, an der 32 wurde soweit ich weiß gar nichts gemacht. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Frodijak (3. Oktober 2015)

…


----------



## mlb (5. Oktober 2015)

hier stand quatsch und ich brauch ne Brille ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (5. Oktober 2015)

Da steht 120


----------



## Jaymano (5. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Fabigelb (5. Oktober 2015)

Haben aber anscheinend noch Probleme die Website wider ans laufen zu bekommen. Bzw. das System aus den neuen Fertigungshallen mit der Website zu verknüpfen. Ist mit Sicherheit gar nicht so einfach...
Mal sehen wann sie wieder online sind. Ein Onlineversender kann schließlich ohne Website nicht viel reißen


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2015)

Ist ja kein reiner Versender.Wer in der Nähe wohnt kauft wie bei einem normalen Händler Vorort. Da gibt es auch sehr viele Kunden.


----------



## Fabigelb (5. Oktober 2015)

Ja, aber wer ist denn so gesehen ein reiner Versender?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube Votec, oder ?


----------



## Fabigelb (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Brüggelmann nicht auch eine Geschäftsstelle hat. Zumindest trifft meine Aussage dann nicht mehr zu, da man die bikes über eine andere Website bestellen muss. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabigelb (6. Oktober 2015)

Heißt das neues Torque EX oder nur neue vom alten?
Weil man kann momentan nicht mehr auf die Seite vom Torque EX zugreifen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube da kommen nur neue vom alten... 

Ausstattung 2016:
Gapster: Lyric RC, CCDBA, DT Swiss FR2090, Sram GX 11s, Sram Guide R;
Vertride: Fox 36 RC2, CCDBA, Mavic Crossmax XL Pro, XT 11s, XT Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (7. Oktober 2015)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich glaube da kommen nur neue vom alten...
> 
> Ausstattung 2016:
> Gapster: Lyric RC, CCDBA, DT Swiss FR2090, Sram GX 11s, Sram Guide R;
> Vertride: Fox 36 RC2, CCDBA, Mavic Crossmax XL Pro, XT 11s, XT Bremsen


 
Glaube ich nicht, denn das hätten sie längst vorstellen können, außerdem ist der Rahmen beim aktuellen Trend (länger und noch länger) nicht mehr up-to-date. und 26" ist sowieso tot 
Ich denke/hoffe da kommt was komplett neues.....


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Komplett neues hättnse wohl auf der eurobike vorgestellt ?

Vllt gehts so wie beim Strive damals,
für 2016 kommt noch 26" mit neuen komponenten und mitte des jahres wird dann mit nem eigenen event was neues vorgestellt


----------



## mlb (7. Oktober 2015)

Auf der Eurobike hies es das noch Neuheiten im laufe des restlichen Jahres vorgestellt werden.


----------



## mssc (7. Oktober 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, denn das hätten sie längst vorstellen können, außerdem ist der Rahmen beim aktuellen Trend (länger und noch länger) nicht mehr up-to-date. und 26" ist sowieso tot
> Ich denke/hoffe da kommt was komplett neues.....


Das DHX fährt 2016 auch mit den toten 26" herum.. 
Die Neuheiten die noch (bis Ende Oktober) kommen, werden wahrscheinlich das 29er Nerve sein und das 2016er Torque (Lux und Dude fehlen auch noch). Das Nerve scheinbar als kastriertes Spectral und das Torque mit altem Rahmen und neuer Ausstattung. Wie Boardi meint, finde ich es auch wahrscheinlicher, dass irgendwann nächstes Jahr mal was neues kommt, evtl. dann ja gleich eine komplett neue Torque Reihe, EX und DHX...


----------



## Fabigelb (7. Oktober 2015)

Kling sehr wahrscheinlich, weil ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass ein völlig überarbeitetes Torque EX raus kommt (mit z.B. 27.5" Reifen) aber das dhx dann mit "nur" 26" zu haben ist...
Wäre aber echt schade, weil ich mir vorstellen kann, dass ich dann nicht der Einzige bin, der sich dann lieber einen Downhiller mit 27,5" holt (also halt bei einem anderen Hersteller).
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht haut Canyon ja auch einen raus und bringt bis ende Oktober DHX und EX in überarbeiteter Form (Rahmen, 27,5" usw.) auf den Markt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (7. Oktober 2015)

Diese Salami-Taktik is schon ganz schön pfiffig gemacht, von Canyon - sie bleiben ständig im Gespräch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drhaxxx (7. Oktober 2015)

Erstens das und noch dazu wird die Produktion entspannt


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht kommt ja auch ein Torque EX Carbon 27.5+ und ein DHX Carbon 27.5


----------



## metal_beppi (7. Oktober 2015)

Torque EX wird dieses Jahr nochmal mit altem Rahmen erscheinen und 2016 auslaufen.
Hatte mit Canyon gechattet.


----------



## denis0082 (7. Oktober 2015)

Mit Freerider-Ersatz oder wurde dazu nix geschrieben? Ich meine jemand hier aus dem Forum hatte dieses Jahr schon einen Prototypen gesehen...


----------



## Il Glandiatore (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi guys,
Do you know when will be published the new Grand Canyon CF series?

thanks


----------



## Fabigelb (8. Oktober 2015)

Not later than the end of October, if they publish these bikes this year.


----------



## buffaloyann (8. Oktober 2015)

Il Glandiatore schrieb:


> Hi guys,
> Do you know when will be published the new Grand Canyon CF series?
> 
> thanks



According to the Facebookpage of Canyon in The Netherlands (https://www.facebook.com/Canyon.NLD), all 2016-models (including the Exceed range) would be online before the start of the Bikemotion Bike Expo (which starts on October 16th, http://www.bikemotionbenelux.nl/en/Bezoeker.aspx). About seven days to go ...


----------



## Il Glandiatore (8. Oktober 2015)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Ungeheuer (9. Oktober 2015)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Urban-Modelle unterhalb des 7.0 geblieben?? Hat canyon die komplett aus dem Programm genommen?


----------



## Fabigelb (9. Oktober 2015)

Scheint so.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2015)

Leute jetzt entspannt Euch doch mal, wir schreiben das Jahr 20*15*
Es darf noch etwas dauern bis alles für 2016 fertig ist...früher, als alles besser war, wurde erst im November / Dezember alles online gestellt.
Man könnte meinen man braucht ne Planung von 10 Jahren im Voraus...


----------



## baef (9. Oktober 2015)

Naja, grundsätzlich habe ich kein Problem zu warten bis ein neues Modell dann vorgestellt wird, aber leider sind aktuell halt einige Modelle auch in der 2015er konfiguration so nicht mehr auf der HP.....insofern verstehe ich schon die Ungedult, wenn man scharf auf z.B. Spectral CF ist....guckt man erst mal in die Röhre


----------



## denis0082 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ungeheuer schrieb:


> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Urban-Modelle unterhalb des 7.0 geblieben?? Hat canyon die komplett aus dem Programm genommen?


Vermute mal die kommen bald mit neuen 2016er-Varianten zurück.


----------



## exbonner (12. Oktober 2015)

Auf der FB Seite von Pinkbike ist ein Torque DHX von Darren Berrecloth zu sehen. Vielleicht das neue Modell?

https://instagram.com/p/8uun-Gvtoo/


----------



## Ungeheuer (12. Oktober 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Vermute mal die kommen bald mit neuen 2016er-Varianten zurück.



Toll, bin davon ausgegangen, dass die 2015er jetzt im Programm bleiben. Die 2016er werden dann vermutlich teurer bzw. schlechter ausgestattet.
Dann wirds für mich wohl doch ein Cube Hyde Race...


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2015)

Ungeheuer schrieb:


> Toll, bin davon ausgegangen, dass die 2015er jetzt im Programm bleiben. Die 2016er werden dann vermutlich teurer bzw. schlechter ausgestattet.
> Dann wirds für mich wohl doch ein Cube Hyde Race...



Das ist doch seit Monaten bekannt das alles teurer und schlechter ausgestattet sein wird. Natürlich bleiben keine 2015 Modelle im Programm, denn die sind ja ausverkauft. Und selbst wenn das Design und alles Andere von 2015 zu 2016 1:1 unverändert mitgenommen wird, so muß der Hersteller die Komponenten jedes Jahr neu einkaufen. Das gilt auch für Cube. Daher wird es auch für die 2015 Modelle die mit ins Jahr 2016 mitgenommen werden teurer. Daher ist Dein Jammern nicht verständlich.


----------



## Ungeheuer (12. Oktober 2015)

Mein Jammern ist verständlich.
Das Urban 4.0 war zB in allen Größen ab Lager erhältlich, also nichts mit ausverkauft.....


----------



## filiale (12. Oktober 2015)

Das liegt an der Systemumstellung. Auch bei den MTB fehlt einiges was noch wenige Minuten vor dem Black Out verfügbar war. Entweder es kommt in den nächsten Tagen ins Outlet online oder es erscheint wieder im Abverkauf auf der normalen Seite (was ich nicht glaube, denn dann hätte man es 1:1 übernehmen können).


----------



## Fabigelb (13. Oktober 2015)

Pinkbike hat Darren Berrecloth mit seinem neuen Torque vorgestellt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/darren...ed-bull-rampage-2015.html?utm_source=facebook
Scheint mir aber so, als sei außer den parts nichts anders (vielleicht 27,5" ist aber nicht ersichtlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Oktober 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Pinkbike hat Darren Berrecloth mit seinem neuen Torque vorgestellt:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/darren...ed-bull-rampage-2015.html?utm_source=facebook
> Scheint mir aber so, als sei außer den parts nichts anders (vielleicht 27,5" ist aber nicht ersichtlich).



Anhand des Fotos würde ich vermuten, dass das Bike weiterhin 26" ist.

Edit: Weiterhin würde ich vermuten, dass Claw nun mit seiner Erfahrung dazu beitragen soll, ein neues Torque zu entwickeln bzw. auf den Markt zu bringen. So wie Barel seinerzeit mit dem Strive.


----------



## Fabigelb (13. Oktober 2015)

Jap, würde auch tippen, dass das nichts anderes ist, wie das was canyon momentan noch auf ihrer Homepage anbietet.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buffaloyann (16. Oktober 2015)

These were the Exceed prices as indicated at the Bikemotion bike expo:

8.9 3299 euro
9.9 race 3699 euro
9.9 3899 euro
9.9 SL 4199 euro
9.9 pro race 4899 euro
9.9 pro 4999 euro
9.9 di2 6299 euro
9.9 LTD 9000 euro


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin mal gespannt in welchem Jahr das erste Bike bei den Herstellern die 10K Euro Grenze knackt


----------



## Frodijak (16. Oktober 2015)

…


----------



## Fabigelb (16. Oktober 2015)

Oder alle und du bekommst dafür nen porsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (16. Oktober 2015)

Stellungnahme seitens Canyon zu den aktuellen Problemen.
https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=1061
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-produktion-in-betrieb-genommen.772620/


----------



## Deleted 318727 (17. Oktober 2015)

Weiß man schon welche Farben es von dem Exceed geben wird? Ich hoffe auch schwarz/carbon/weiss - oder ist dies exklusiv für die teure Variante vorbehalten!


----------



## Rake (18. Oktober 2015)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> These were the Exceed prices as indicated at the Bikemotion bike expo:
> 
> 8.9 3299 euro
> 9.9 race 3699 euro
> ...



Gibt es die Info auch für die Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe?


----------



## buffaloyann (18. Oktober 2015)

Rake schrieb:


> Gibt es die Info auch für die Grand Canyon AL SLX Reihe?



This was the information about the GC Al Slx at the Bikemotion bikeexpo:
Al slx 7.9, reba, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes slx shimano, €1399
Al slx 8.9, fox 32 float remote, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1599
Al slx 9.9, fox 32 terralogic factory kashima, dtswiss x1700, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1899


----------



## Rake (19. Oktober 2015)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> This was the information about the GC Al Slx at the Bikemotion bikeexpo:
> Al slx 7.9, reba, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes slx shimano, €1399
> Al slx 8.9, fox 32 float remote, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1599
> Al slx 9.9, fox 32 terralogic factory kashima, dtswiss x1700, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1899



Thanks for this Information! Do you have any pictures made from the AL SLX?

@all: Ist die FOX den Aufpreis von 200 Euro zwischen 7.9 und 8.9 wert?


----------



## Il Glandiatore (19. Oktober 2015)

buffaloyann schrieb:


> This was the information about the GC Al Slx at the Bikemotion bikeexpo:
> Al slx 7.9, reba, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes slx shimano, €1399
> Al slx 8.9, fox 32 float remote, dtswiss x1900, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1599
> Al slx 9.9, fox 32 terralogic factory kashima, dtswiss x1700, xt shadow plus 11s, brakes xt shimano, €1899



price about GC CF 5.9 and 6.9 please?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. Oktober 2015)

Die 2016 Spectral CF Modelle sollen erst ab Mitte November bestellbar sein.


----------



## chicken07 (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Webseite ist gerade offline. Ein Zeichen?!


----------



## Fabigelb (28. Oktober 2015)

Hmm ich kann noch drauf. Aber es soll sich ja diese Woche was tun. Ich werds mal im Auge behalten! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BufYann (28. Oktober 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hmm ich kann noch drauf. Aber es soll sich ja diese Woche was tun. Ich werds mal im Auge behalten!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Diese Woche?




image uploading site




upload images


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (28. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info - und die professionellen Schwärzungen!


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2015)

Diese oder nächste Woche kommen die restlichen Räder online.Dann wird es sich verbessern


----------



## xe4500 (2. November 2015)

Spectral CF 2016 sind jetzt online.


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2015)

*Spectral CF MY2016*
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/

*
Spectral CF 9 LTD  *Petrol Carbon  *4599€*

Anhang anzeigen 433359

*Spectral CF 9 LTD* Stealth






*
Spectral CF 9 EX* Green  *4199€*

*Anhang anzeigen 433367*

*Spectral CF 9 EX* Stealth







*Spectral CF 9 SL *Stealth  *3999€

Anhang anzeigen 433363

Spectral CF 9 SL *Green



 


*
Spectral CF 9 *Petrol Carbon  *3499€*

*Anhang anzeigen 433370*

*Spectral CF 9 *Stealth


----------



## Juuro (3. November 2015)

Gerade war ein (nicht funktionierender) Link zum Exceed auf der Canyon-Website zu sehen. Ich denke irgendwas tut sich.


----------



## filiale (3. November 2015)

soll Anfang dieser Woche alles online gehen sagte man mir gestern...also rechnen wir mal bis Feitag, das wäre doch gut


----------



## chicken07 (3. November 2015)

Und dann wird sich die Frage aller Fragen stellen: grün oder rot?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. November 2015)

.. und kein CF8?

Dann ist das 9EX das einzige mit Pike, schade.


----------



## Juuro (3. November 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2015)

*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 DI2* 6.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-di2.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO* 4.999€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-pro-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 PRO RACE* 4.899€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-pro-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 SL* 4.199€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-sl.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9* 3.899€			

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9.html 






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 WMN* 3.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-wmn.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 9.9 RACE* 3.699€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-race.html






*EXCEED CF SLX 8.9* 3.299€

https://www.canyon.com/exceed-cf-slx-8-9.html


----------



## Fabigelb (4. November 2015)

Nerve ist draußen! 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/nerve/


----------



## filiale (4. November 2015)

die sollen mal lieber die Grand Canyon fertig stellen...


----------



## denis0082 (4. November 2015)

Hmm, Änderungen eher in homöopathischen Dosen bei der 29er-Geometrie. Ich liebe zwar mein 2014er Nerve 29, aber hier hätte man vielleicht doch etwas flacher und länger werden können (siehe aktueller 29er Trail-Bike-Test). Ich bin mal gespannt ob am Fahrwerk was gemacht wurde.

Edit: Die Komponenten überraschen mich persönlich jetzt nicht, wobei doch: Nach Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze letztes Jahr, scheint Canyon jetzt wohl auch beim Steuersatz auf "in-house" bzw. Kooperation zu setzen. Preise sind soweit ich das sehe moderat gestiegen, wie zu erwarten war. Dafür gibt's aber Fox 34 statt 32.


----------



## Newbie_0815 (5. November 2015)

OMG, bei der Farbwahl des Exceed habe ich mir mehr erhofft! Wenigstens Schwarz / Weiß hätten sie für mehrere Modelle freischalten können. Schwarz / Schwarz wie beim Spectral "Stealth" wäre mein absoluter Favorit und jetzt das. Mit dem Rot oder Grün kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Rake (5. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> die sollen mal lieber die Grand Canyon fertig stellen...



Soll wohl laut Facebook heute passieren... Mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (5. November 2015)

Hm, welche Modelle fehlen denn da noch? Zumindest kann ich da kein coming soon Schild sehen...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chicken07 (5. November 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hm, welche Modelle fehlen denn da noch? Zumindest kann ich da kein coming soon Schild sehen...



Grand Canyon AL SLX


----------



## Terrex (5. November 2015)

Dude, Torque, etc. ein wenig muss da noch kommen


----------



## Rake (5. November 2015)

Weiß einer ob es auch wieder ein normales Grand Canyon CF gegeben soll?


----------



## chicken07 (5. November 2015)

Denke, es wird in 2016 als Carbon-Hardtail nur das Grand Canyon CF SL "unter" dem Exceed SLX geben.


----------



## denis0082 (5. November 2015)

3 carbon race hardtails wären ja auch bißchen viel.


----------



## filiale (5. November 2015)

Angeblich sollen noch mehr Grand Canyon CF Modelle kommen. Derzeit gibt es das CF SL 7.9 als kleinstes. Es soll aber noch kleinere geben. Daher warten wir alle darauf...ich hoffe auf ein einfaches CF (ohne SL und ohne SLX).


----------



## Juuro (5. November 2015)

Preislich klafft da auch noch eine große Lücke zwischen dem teuersten AL (999€) und dem billigsten CF (1999€).


----------



## chicken07 (5. November 2015)

Die wird vermutlich durch das AL SLX geschlossen...

Siehe voraussichtliche Preise


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. November 2015)

Spart sich Canyon 2016 die Sattelschnellspanner?  Sieht auf den Bildern, zumindest beim Spectral Al 7.0 ex so als ob das nur ne Klemme wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (5. November 2015)

War auch 2015 schon ne Sattelklemme und kein Schnellspanner.


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. November 2015)

Dann hatte ich 2014 ja noch Glück. Reverb hin oder her, Schnellspanner macht schon Sinn


----------



## chicken07 (5. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen noch mehr Grand Canyon CF Modelle kommen. Derzeit gibt es das CF SL 7.9 als kleinstes. Es soll aber noch kleinere geben. Daher warten wir alle darauf...ich hoffe auf ein einfaches CF (ohne SL und ohne SLX).



Jetzt gibt es das CF 6.9 und 5.9...


----------



## Fabigelb (5. November 2015)

2014 hatte ich an meinem spectral (mit reverb) auch schon keinen schnellspanner. gut ich brauch keinen, aber ich konnte mir vorstellen, dass der bei nem strive schon sinn machen könnte, wenn man das auf sehr drop- oder jumplastigen strecken bewegt. hin und wieder wünsche ich mir auch mal n bisel mehr spielraum unterm arsch. 
aber ich kaufe mir anstatt nem 10€ schnellspanner einfach nen downhiller, Problem gelöst!


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. November 2015)

2014 schon keinen? Komisch, gab's da Änderungen während der Saison? Welches hast du? Ich das AL 7.0


----------



## mssc (5. November 2015)

Spectral 8.9 und 7.0 Wm hatten 2014 auch keinen Schnellspanner, Nerve 7.9 schon, das hatte aber auch keine Reverb.


----------



## Fabigelb (5. November 2015)

hab das Spectral AL 9.0 EX


----------



## Kiefer (5. November 2015)

.


----------



## Rake (5. November 2015)

Lohnt der Aufpreis vom AL SLX 7.9 zum 8.9?

Die Fox-Gabel (im vgl. zur Reba) und die XT-Brake (im Vergleich zur SLX-Brake) sind der einzige Unterschied, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. November 2015)

Da stimmt was nicht, das CF 6.9 mit 10,8kg kostet mit 1999 Euro soviel wie das CF SL 7.9 mit 10,3kg...


----------



## denis0082 (5. November 2015)

Vielleicht war die Idee:
CF 6.9 > schlechterer Rahmen, bessere Ausstattung vs. CF SL 7.9 > besserer Rahmen, "schlechtere" Ausstattung

Der CF SL Rahmen ist ja nicht identisch mit dem CF Rahmen, deswegen fand ich die Grand Canyon Carbon-Vielfalt letztes Jahr (CF / CF SL / CF SLX) ja so übertrieben. Mit dem Exceed als neues Flagschiff macht das natürlich wieder mehr Sinn. Aber ich gebe dir Recht: So ganz gelungen ist das Modell-Portfolio irgendwie nicht. Schärfere Abgrenzungen wären vielleicht geschickter gewesen.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. November 2015)

Nerve 29 ist auch online. Enttäuschend die Geo: Oberrohr schön lang aber Lenkwinkel zu steil, Sitzwinkel vglw. flach und Kettenstreben ein wenig zu lang (und dann noch der zu lange Vorbau). Schade, beim Blick auf die 120er Fox 34 hatte ich auf ein spaßiges low-Travel Trailgeschoss gehofft welches auch Downhill performt. Da hat Canyon eine Chance vertan.

Ist so wohl dennoch immerhin ein gutes Touren-Bike.

Oder angleset Steuersatz 1,5 Grad rein, 50er Vorbau, Rizer-Bar. Dann passt auch der Sitzwinkel - und ab geht die Post!


----------



## denis0082 (5. November 2015)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Nerve 29 ist auch online. Enttäuschend die Geo: Oberrohr schön lang aber Lenkwinkel zu steil, Sitzwinkel vglw. flach und Kettenstreben ein wenig zu lang (und dann noch der zu lange Vorbau). Schade, beim Blick auf die 120er Fox 34 hatte ich auf ein spaßiges low-Travel Trailgeschoss gehofft welches auch Downhill performt. Da hat Canyon eine Chance vertan.
> 
> Ist so wohl dennoch immerhin ein gutes Touren-Bike.
> 
> Oder angleset Steuersatz 1,5 Grad rein, 50er Vorbau, Rizer-Bar. Dann passt auch der Sitzwinkel - und ab geht die Post!


Ja, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte: Sehr zaghafte Änderungen, fairerweise wird es ja auch nur als "Face-Lift" verkauft. Der flache Sitzwinkel deutet für mich iwie darauf hin, dass man einfach die 120 Gabel in ein etwas längeres Nerve 29 (altes Modell) gesteckt hat ohne weitere Änderungen vorzunehmen. Canyon verpennt da den Trend etwas. Aber andererseits hat man ja auch erst vorletzte Saison das Nerve 27,5 hingestellt, die Nerve-Familie wird wohl erst in ein paar Jahren ein echtes Update erfahren.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. November 2015)

hmm - ehrlich gesagt ist das Nerve 29 kpl. neu und hat vom Rahmen her rein Garnichts mit dem Vorgänger zu tun. Schon eher mit dem Spectral 29 was es nun nicht mehr gibt. Und gerade wg. dieser Neuentwicklung wundere ich mich über die konservative Geometrie. Schade.


----------



## denis0082 (5. November 2015)

Was lässt dich glauben es sei komplett neu? Das Canyon das Rohrset des Spectral gewählt hat ist kein Redesign. Und die Kinematik scheint auch nicht geändert worden zu sein. Zu einer echten Neuentwicklung gehört schon mehr. Das Spectral 2015 ist auch anders als das Spectral 2014, trotzdem ist es nicht wirklich "neu".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (6. November 2015)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Canyon diese Woche die fehlenden Bikes auf ihrer HP hoch lädt?!


----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

die fehlenden Bikes sind doch schon oben...


----------



## Fabigelb (6. November 2015)

Lux, Dude, Speedmax, Troque EX???


----------



## Juuro (6. November 2015)

Ich warte ja sehnlichst auf das Lux. Aber es sieht so aus wie wenn da diese Woche nichts mehr passiert. :-(


----------



## Fabigelb (6. November 2015)

Ja, ich warte auf neues im Freeride / Dowhillsektor.
Aber schon seid Monaten. Erst zur Eurobike, dann ende Oktober (wie auf der Website beschrieben) und jetzt diese Woche laut Aussage einiger hier im Forum.


----------



## Juuro (6. November 2015)

Dienstag bis Donnerstag gab's ja auch jeden Tag was neues. Allerdings immer nur eine Modellreihe. 

Ich hab mir schon ein Skript geschrieben welches eine Notification an meinem Computer aufpoppen lässt und ne E-Mail verschickt wenn das Lux online ist. ;-)


----------



## chicken07 (6. November 2015)

Am Rahmen des Lux wird sich aber nichts verändern, oder? Also noch keine "Fully-Version" des Exceed.


----------



## Juuro (6. November 2015)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Am Rahmen des Lux wird sich aber nichts verändern, oder? Also noch keine "Fully-Version" des Exceed.


Tja, das wäre eigentlich meine Hoffnung. Aber ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie einen komplett neuen Lux-Rahmen so wortlos hinterher schieben. vermutlich wird es eher erst nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike einen neuen Lux-Rahmen geben.


----------



## Ungeheuer (7. November 2015)

Leider immer noch keine neuen Urban´s, geschweige denn ein Abverkauf der alten Modelle im Outlet....


----------



## Twenty9er (9. November 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich 2014 ja noch Glück. Reverb hin oder her, Schnellspanner macht schon Sinn


Warum, wenn die Stütze doch absenkbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (9. November 2015)

Juuro schrieb:


> Tja, das wäre eigentlich meine Hoffnung. Aber ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie einen komplett neuen Lux-Rahmen so wortlos hinterher schieben. vermutlich wird es eher erst nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike einen neuen Lux-Rahmen geben.


So etwas würde Canyon mit viel Tamtam ankündigen....


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. November 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Warum, wenn die Stütze doch absenkbar ist?


Einstellen muss man sie ja trotzdem, und ich merke es zb bei unterschiedlichen Polstern in den Radhosen, dass man die maximale Höhe immer feinjustieren muss. Und darüber hinaus gilt für mich immer: was ich hab, das hab ich


----------



## Juuro (9. November 2015)

A wild Torque appears: https://www.canyon.com/gravity/torque-ex/


----------



## Fabigelb (9. November 2015)

Torque EX ist online...
Nicht gerade vieles neu, selber Rahmen, 26".... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AMR_7500 (9. November 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> So etwas würde Canyon mit viel Tamtam ankündigen....



Ich hab mir mal erlaubt ein Bild aus der Highlight Galerie für das neue Exceed Pro Race mit XX1 Antrieb zu klauen Quelle: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-9-9-pro-race.html
dort sieht man einen Fully Rahmen der nicht so aussieht wie der alte Lux Rahmen, sondern mit Aussparung für die Umwerferanlenkung.
Schaut mal...


----------



## David91 (9. November 2015)

Die Aussparung gab es letztes Jahr schon im Topmodell, und zwar für den Sideswing Umwerfer der XTR. Wird dann wohl dieses Jahr sicherlich für alle Rahmen vorhanden sein


----------



## Hinouf (9. November 2015)

Die Aussparung war aber weiter in Richtung Tretlager... 
Außerdem erscheint mir das Unterrohr kantiger. Könnt eventuell wirklich was Neues sein.


----------



## AMR_7500 (9. November 2015)

Dann hätten sies für dieses Jahr tatsächlich für alle Rahmen ändern müssen, weil die Topeak Ergon Lackierung gibts nur in Verbindung mit SRAM Parts. Ich bin gespannt ob da was neues kommt.


----------



## Juuro (10. November 2015)

Das Lux ist da und hat den selben Rahmen wie letztes Jahr. Dann gibt's wohl erst nächstes Jahr den neuen, and Exceed angelehnten, Rahmen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (10. November 2015)

Und das "Team" Modell für 5500 Schleifen nur noch mit 1x11? Krass. Gut dass ich das Exceed bestellt hab.


----------



## chicken07 (10. November 2015)

War das im Vorjahr auch schon so, dass man beim Lux 4.500 € zahlen musste, um die RS-1 zu bekommen?


----------



## filiale (10. November 2015)

chicken07 schrieb:


> War das im Vorjahr auch schon so, dass man beim Lux 4.500 € zahlen musste, um die RS-1 zu bekommen?



Nein, da gab es die RS1 Variante schon für 3799.


----------



## SmartBastard (11. November 2015)

Den meisten war es klar, aber zur Sicherheit habe ich wegen den Laufrädern bei *Spectral CF 9.0 EX* bei Canyon nachgefragt. Auf der Webseite (https://www.canyon.com/de-at/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0-ex.html) steht MAVIC CROSSMAX ENDURO LTD mit MAVIC CROSSMAX CHARGE 2.4 | MAVIC CROSSMAX QUEST 2.3, was eigentlich nach den alten Mavic Crossmax Enduro riecht (die hatten 2.3 hinten). Wie man aber auch auf den Fotos sehen kann, geht es in Wirklichkeit um die *Crossmax XL Pro Ltd WTS mit 2.4 hinten*.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2015)

Dude is nun auch online


----------



## Znarf (11. November 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wann die Torques als 650b kommen. Die 26 werden doch sicher wie Blei in den Regalen stehen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (11. November 2015)

Die Preissteigerungen bei den Dudes sind aber schon heftig..


----------



## Epictetus (11. November 2015)

Die spinnen doch. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2015)

Is wirklich schad, wollt mir eins holen, aber wird nix mehr werden bei den preisen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epictetus (11. November 2015)

Hab meines zum alten Preis nun doch storniert. Wird nen Last FFW b+ stattdessen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Terrex (11. November 2015)

Mal abwarten was 8.0 und 9.0 bringen, aber vermutlich auch dementsprechend schlechte Ausstattung… echt ärgerlich, hätte man doch noch bei den 2015er zugreifen sollen.


----------



## Micha382 (11. November 2015)

Wie lagen sie denn 2015 preislich im Vergleich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Terrex (11. November 2015)

Das 9.0sl war mMn 800,- günstiger, bei aus meiner Sicht, kaum veränderter Ausstattung. Lediglich die Reverb ist mit ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## Micha382 (11. November 2015)

Autsch...
Liefen wohl gut und nach den ganzen Desaster jetzt braucht Canyon offensichtlich Geld 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohlo (12. November 2015)

Die neuen Preise vom Dude sind ganz schön mutig! 

Hier noch mal die Preise von 2014/2015 zum Vergleich (in Klammern: Neue Preise der 2015/2016er)

*Dude CF 9.0 SL - 2.599 (2.899)*
Gabel RockShox Bluto RL
Laufradsatz DT Swiss BR2250 Classic
Antrieb Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT

*DUDE CF 9.0 UNLIMITED - 2.499 (2.699)*
Gabel Canyon Rude CF
Laufradsatz DT Swiss BR2250 Classic
Antrieb SRAM X01
Bremsen Sram Guide RS

*DUDE CF 9.0 - 2.199*
Gabel RockShox Bluto RL
Laufradsatz DT Swiss BR2250 Classic
Antrieb Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen Shimano SLX

*DUDE CF 8.0 - 1.899*
Gabel Canyon Rude CF
Laufradsatz DT Swiss BR2250 Classic
Antrieb Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen Shimano 506


----------



## mlb (12. November 2015)

Schade, hatte ja auf ein Torque Nachfolger gehofft. Glaube auch nicht, dass sich das aktuelle Modell zu den Preisen gut verkaufen lässt. Bei mir wird es dann ein Swoop 170 für 2016.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. November 2015)

Wieso sind die Dude Preise mutig ? Macht doch jeder Hersteller so, bis zu 20% Preiserhöhung oder schlechtere Ausstattung. Normal und lange angekündigt, hat sich jeder darauf einstellen können und ein 2015 kaufen können.


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. November 2015)

> Die neuen Preise vom Dude sind ganz schön mutig!



Schwach von Canyon. Da werden sich andere Anbieter wie Cube die Hände reiben...


----------



## mohlo (12. November 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Schwach von Canyon. Da werden sich andere Anbieter wie Cube die Hände reiben...


Wusste gar nicht, dass es inzwischen bei Cube Fatbikes gibt! Das Nutrail Pro sieht in der Tat verlockend aus!


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. November 2015)

Mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten zum Grand Canyon 6.9...
Ist es richtig, das die WMN und normalen Modelle identische Rahmen haben, die WMN Modelle aber nur bis Größe L angeboten werden?
Die Geometriedaten sehen für mich identisch aus und einziger signifikanter Unterschied scheint der Damensattel zu sein (der eh runterfliegen würde).

Das 6.9WMN hat gegenüber dem 6.9 eine SID statt der Fox, die leichter und einfacher zu warten ist. Ein Freund von mir interessiert sich für das Bike, fährt aber wie ich aktuell ein älteres Yeti, da kommt die Aqua/black Farbkombo natürlich auch ein Stück entgegen...


----------



## ChrisKing (12. November 2015)

Die Rahmensets für das Lux folgen wohl noch? Wer ein Schnäppchen machen will, ich verkaufe meinen neuwertigen Rahmen


----------



## Canyon_Support (12. November 2015)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage an die Experten zum Grand Canyon 6.9...
> Ist es richtig, das die WMN und normalen Modelle identische Rahmen haben, die WMN Modelle aber nur bis Größe L angeboten werden?



Hallo @Tyler1977 

das ist so weit korrekt. Die Rahmengeometrien sind identisch. Die Frauenmodelle haben in der Regel neben einem anderen Sattel allerdings auch kürzere Vorbauten.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## denis0082 (12. November 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Schwach von Canyon. Da werden sich andere Anbieter wie Cube die Hände reiben...


Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass das Dude letztes Jahr echt unverschämt günstig war. 2200 finde ich für das Mittelklassemodell aber noch okay.


----------



## denis0082 (12. November 2015)

Werden noch Urban Modelle mit dem U12-Rahmen hinzugefügt oder gibt's den nicht mehr?


----------



## Fabigelb (13. November 2015)

Znarf schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann die Torques als 650b kommen. Die 26 werden doch sicher wie Blei in den Regalen stehen =)


Ich habe auch schon ewig drauf gewartet, erst zur Bike dann kam ja im September das NEUE 2016ner Torque  und dann habe ich gedacht, ja okay wenn das EX bald kommt, dann bauen die einen neuen Rahmen fürs DHX und EX und laden dann beide auf der Website hoch und beide in 27,5" und so... Naja, war ja wohl nichts, vielleicht nicht so viel denken...



mlb schrieb:


> Schade, hatte ja auf ein Torque Nachfolger gehofft. Glaube auch nicht, dass sich das aktuelle Modell zu den Preisen gut verkaufen lässt. Bei mir wird es dann ein Swoop 170 für 2016.



Sehe ich genauso, weil ja auch (fast) alle anderen Anbieter auf 27,5" setzen und auch ein wenig mehr Farbauswahl haben. Ich denke die aktuellen Modelle sind nur Lückenfüller und im Frühjahr schickt Canyon neue Modelle auf den Markt.
Mir persönlich zu spät --> darum werde ich, sobald YT wieder Tues (das für 2000) in S verfügbar hat, eines von denen bestellen.  
Preis-Leistung unschlagbar, wenn man sich die Komponenten ansieht (Bremsen Guide R, Gabel: Boxxer, okay Schaltwerk X9 aber für einen Downhiller braucht man kein High-class Schaltwerk) und 27,5" also neue Rahmengeometrien. Alles für 2000?!  Gekauft!

Zumal ich nicht glaube, dass Canyon, selbst wenn sie im Frühjahr neue Downhiller raus bringen, da mit hält (bei neuer Rahmengeometrie und vielleicht sogar mit Carbonrahmen [die Aktuellen dann weiter führen mit Alurahmen]). Schätze ich das Einsteigermodell mal auf 2400-2800Euro. 

Schade eigentlich, ich wollte der Canyon-Family treu bleiben... Aber als Student ist man quasi gezwungen den günstigsten Anbieter zu wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (13. November 2015)

Wenn es einen Torque-Nachfolger gegeben hätte, wäre das doch schon vor Wochen (zur Eurobike) bekannt gewesen. Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat hier schon jemand einen Prototypen gesehen. Also ist es vielleicht nächstes Jahr soweit.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. November 2015)

Zu spät. 

Im Ernst: Canyon wird uns sicherlich mit einer besonderen Lösung überraschen, weshalb sie sich so viel Zeit lassen. Schade nur, dass sie so wenig kommunikativ sind.


----------



## Kiefer (15. November 2015)

In der MountainBIKE Heft 10 / 2015 war ein Artikel über das neue Grand Canyon Al SLX 9.9
Hat den vielleicht jemand greifbar ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Jaymano (15. November 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> In der MountainBIKE Heft 10 / 2015 war ein Artikel über das neue Grand Canyon Al SLX 9.9
> Hat den vielleicht jemand greifbar ?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas


Du hast eine PN


----------



## Velo-X (16. November 2015)

Kiefer schrieb:


> In der MountainBIKE Heft 10 / 2015 war ein Artikel über das neue Grand Canyon Al SLX 9.9
> Hat den vielleicht jemand greifbar ?
> 
> Grüße
> Thomas



Du hast eine PN.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sera (17. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Werden noch Urban Modelle mit dem U12-Rahmen hinzugefügt oder gibt's den nicht mehr?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (18. November 2015)

Für mich ist das Grand Canyon AL SLX eine Neuheit, die leider ein Schattendasein fristet neben dem Exceed.
Die Kombination aus gutem robustem Rahmen und stimmiger Ausstattung (Terralogic  und Shimano XT) gibt es sonst nirgends zu diesem Preis. Allerdings verstehe ich die Größenempfehlung nicht. Ein Fahrer 1,90m groß mit Schrittlänge 93cm soll Größe L fahren mit 48cm Sitzrohr und nur 620mm Oberrohr bei einem 80mm Vorbau. Die stimmt was nicht im PPS von Canyon... @Canyon_Support


----------



## denis0082 (18. November 2015)

Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. 178cm Größe, 83cm Schrittlänge und das PPS schlägt mir S vor...


----------



## mamu89 (18. November 2015)

kann jemand etwas zum preis vom spectral al rahmenset sagen?


----------



## aibeekey (19. November 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. 178cm Größe, 83cm Schrittlänge und das PPS schlägt mir S vor...



Wie schon öfter im forum zu lesen, scheint sich das PPS nur an der Schrittlänge zu orientieren. Du kannst dich auch 2.20m groß machen und es würde bei 83cm SL immernoch s vorschlagen


----------



## denis0082 (19. November 2015)

Ja das wusste ich schon, ab 84cm springt die Empfehlung dann auch auf M.

Bei allen anderen MTBs wird mir aber M empfohlen und ehrlich gesagt fühle ich mich bei denen schon fast zu groß.

Aber jm. mit 178/83cm ein MTB mit 395mm Sitzrohr und 571mm Oberrohr empfehlen? Halte ich für Blödsinn.


----------



## Fabigelb (19. November 2015)

Krass ich hatte damals mit 1,72m und SL von 80 schon M statt S... xO

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## effendi1 (22. November 2015)

.


----------



## Pitchshifter (23. November 2015)

Wird Zeit, dass die *Torque EX* Rahmen überarbeitet werden.
https://www.canyon.com/de-at/gravity/torque-ex/torque-ex-vertride.html

Flacherer Lenkwinkel, längeres Oberrohr, steilerer Sitzwinkel etc.
Gegen 26" spricht absolut gar nichts - weiß nicht wofor einige Angst haben. Aktuell gibt es von Maxxis ein viel größeres Angebot an 26" Reifen, SuperTacky gibt es in 27,5" z.B. nur in der Drahtversion bei meinen Lieblingsreifen.


----------



## Twenty9er (23. November 2015)

marx. schrieb:


> Wie schon öfter im forum zu lesen, scheint sich das PPS nur an der Schrittlänge zu orientieren. Du kannst dich auch 2.20m groß machen und es würde bei 83cm SL immernoch s vorschlagen


Stimmt - bisher hatte das pps nur die Schrittlänge berücksichtigt und dadurch oft einen zu großen Rahmen empfohlen. Derzeit wird aber, wie einige schon festgestellt haben, ein zu kleiner Rahmen empfohlen.


----------



## aibeekey (23. November 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Stimmt - bisher hatte das pps nur die Schrittlänge berücksichtigt und dadurch oft einen zu großen Rahmen empfohlen. Derzeit wird aber, wie einige schon festgestellt haben, ein zu kleiner Rahmen empfohlen.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du raus willst, aber einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass das PPS mist ist 

(Wenn jemand - im verhaltnis zur körpergröße - kurze Beine hat, wird der vorgeschlagene Rahmen zu klein/kurz sein. Bei langen Beinen zu groß/lang, so wie es halt immer war?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. November 2015)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass die *Torque EX* Rahmen überarbeitet werden.
> https://www.canyon.com/de-at/gravity/torque-ex/torque-ex-vertride.html
> 
> Flacherer Lenkwinkel, längeres Oberrohr, steilerer Sitzwinkel etc.
> Gegen 26" spricht absolut gar nichts - weiß nicht wofor einige Angst haben. Aktuell gibt es von Maxxis ein viel größeres Angebot an 26" Reifen, SuperTacky gibt es in 27,5" z.B. nur in der Drahtversion bei meinen Lieblingsreifen.


Das EX läuft aus...da wird sicher nix mehr überarbeitet.Nimm halt einfach ein Strive mit ner 170er Fox. Funktioniert auch besser wie das olle EX.


----------



## Vincy (24. November 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> kann jemand etwas zum preis vom spectral al rahmenset sagen?



Da war mal ein Preis von 1599€ angegeben.


----------



## jaws90 (1. Dezember 2015)

Zum Torque DHX werfe ich mal eine Überlegung in den Raum: Es kommen "neue" WC Fahrer zu Canyon und im gleichen Zuge wird dann das WC-taugliche DHX vorgestellt.... Es wird ja gemunkelt, das Loic Bruni......


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Dezember 2015)

jaws90 schrieb:


> Zum Torque DHX werfe ich mal eine Überlegung in den Raum: Es kommen "neue" WC Fahrer zu Canyon und im gleichen Zuge wird dann das WC-taugliche DHX vorgestellt.... Es wird ja gemunkelt, das Loic Bruni......


Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde: Canyon bringt nen NEUEN Downhillbock raus. Prototypen wurden ja schon gesichtet. 
Du glaubst ja auch wohl nit wirklich das sich ein WC Fahrer auf das olle 26" DHX setzt.


----------



## jaws90 (1. Dezember 2015)

??? Ich meinte doch, dass ich hoffe, das mit einem neuen team auch ein neues radl kommt....


----------



## SwabianBiker (1. Dezember 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde: Canyon bringt nen NEUEN Downhillbock raus. Prototypen wurden ja schon gesichtet.
> Du glaubst ja auch wohl nit wirklich das sich ein WC Fahrer auf das olle 26" DHX setzt.


Kannst du mal nen link reinstellen wo du ein prototype gesehen hast, habe bisher nur das torque von der red bull rampage gesehn das stand aber auch noch auf 26"


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Dezember 2015)

Canyon lässt sich Zeit mit neuen Downhillern.
Aber neue Downhillbikes wurden schließlich schon vor einem halben Jahr gesehen. Canyon gibt ja auf Nachfrage zu einem möglichen neuen 
Torque noch weniger Auskunft, als ein tibetanischer Mönch der ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt hat...
Darum und weil ich mir nicht sicher sein kann ob Canyon mit einer neuen Modellreihe nicht auch die Preise weiter nach oben schraubt, habe ich mir jetzt ein nettes YT-Tues gegönnt.  Preis-Leistung war unschlagbar.


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Dezember 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen link reinstellen wo du ein prototype gesehen hast, habe bisher nur das torque von der red bull rampage gesehn das stand aber auch noch auf 26"



Bikes wurden auf Trails gesichtet und nicht im Netz.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Dezember 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Bikes wurden auf Trails gesichtet und nicht im Netz.


Korrekt. 
Soll's ja auch noch geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (1. Dezember 2015)

Wie? Ich dachte surfen ist das neue biken!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SwabianBiker (1. Dezember 2015)

War nur neugierig ob es schon ein paar Bilder gibt, vielleicht gibt es ja eine neue Kinematik oder ähnliche Erneuerungen. Ein Shapeshifter an einem Downhiller hat bestimmt etwas


----------



## Hillside (1. Dezember 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> War nur neugierig ob es schon ein paar Bilder gibt, vielleicht gibt es ja eine neue Kinematik oder ähnliche Erneuerungen. Ein Shapeshifter an einem Downhiller hat bestimmt etwas



Bitte keinen Shapeshifter!


----------



## Fabigelb (1. Dezember 2015)

Und vor allem nicht an einem Downhiller, was will man damit denn erreichen? Aus einem Downhiller ein etwas weniger downhillfähiges Bike machen, was aber immer noch scheiße den Berg hoch geht? Ich mein, schon mal eine Boxxer mit lock-out oder Pedal-Funktion gesehen?
Meines Erachtens wird sowas niemals kommen.


----------



## SwabianBiker (1. Dezember 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Und vor allem nicht an einem Downhiller, was will man damit denn erreichen? Aus einem Downhiller ein etwas weniger downhillfähiges Bike machen, was aber immer noch scheiße den Berg hoch geht? Ich mein, schon mal eine Boxxer mit lock-out oder Pedal-Funktion gesehen?
> Meines Erachtens wird sowas niemals kommen.


Sag niemals nie, vielleicht ist es ja möglich in ein paar Jahren. Vor 15 Jahren wäre es niemals möglich gewesen ein Downhiller zu bauen das so leicht ist wie damals ein xc bike, heute fehlt meiner meinung nach nurnoch ein tool für die verstellung der Geometrie wie zum Beispiel der Shapeshifter (ist vielleicht nicht das beste Bauteil geworden aber welche Entwicklung ist schon perfekt gleich am anfang), bessere Gangschaltung für den Uphill und vielleicht einen lockout an Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Dezember 2015)

SwabianBiker schrieb:


> War nur neugierig ob es schon ein paar Bilder gibt, vielleicht gibt es ja eine neue Kinematik oder ähnliche Erneuerungen. Ein Shapeshifter an einem Downhiller hat bestimmt etwas


Ne neue Kinematik wird's wohl geben. 
Der Dämpfer sitzt tief im Rahmen und durch das Sattelrohr hindurch. 
Ne gewisse Art von Shapeshifter gibts ja schon seit Jahren an diversen DH Bikes auch am FRX oder DHX. 
Heißt halt Trackflip
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt so nen Spagat wie beim Strive wagen, was übrigens der Hammer is. Abgesehen von den technischen Problemen die der Shapeshifter noch hat. 
Es langt ja einfach schon die Geometrie leicht zu ändern. 
Tiefes Tretlager für schnelle Strecken und höheres Tretlager für mehr Bodenfreiheit auf verblockten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (3. Dezember 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Und vor allem nicht an einem Downhiller, was will man damit denn erreichen? Aus einem Downhiller ein etwas weniger downhillfähiges Bike machen, was aber immer noch scheiße den Berg hoch geht? Ich mein, schon mal eine Boxxer mit lock-out oder Pedal-Funktion gesehen?
> Meines Erachtens wird sowas niemals kommen.



Niemals kommen? Gab es alles schon längst!
Es gab mal eine Boxxer Race U-Turn, die konnte man auf 150mm oder so absenken.... so Anfang - Mitte der 2000er.


----------



## Fabigelb (3. Dezember 2015)

Sry, war bezogen auf den Shapeshifter, der aus einem Downhiller ein Allmountain- oder xc-bike macht...


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Dezember 2015)

Canyon hatte doch für 2016 is 29er Spectral aus dem Programm genommen, nicht?

Auf der HP ist eins aufgetaucht

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html


----------



## Ungeheuer (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Urbans 2016 sind jetzt auch im Shop...so wie es aussieht keinerlei Veränderungen, nur massiv teurer! Jetzt kann ich mir also auch direkt ein Cube kaufen


----------



## xe4500 (4. Dezember 2015)

Laut Beschreibung sind bei den 2016 Urban Bikes jetzt Schutzbleche dabei.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Dezember 2015)

Juhuu...sicher is sicher


----------



## crossy-pietro (4. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon hatte doch für 2016 is 29er Spectral aus dem Programm genommen, nicht?
> 
> Auf der HP ist eins aufgetaucht
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-al-8-9.html




Hm...

...täusche ich mich oder ist das o.g. Specki einfach nur ein 2015er Rahmen (2015er-Farben) mit gemischten Parts aus den 2015er-Modellen?

   Gabel und Dämpfer vom 2015er 9.9 
+ Bremse und Schaltung vom 2015er 8.9 
+ Felgen vom 2015er 7.9

Das wäre ja dann sowas wie ne Restverwertung, von dem was aus dem 2015er-Jahrgang noch übrig war...

Das 2015er 9.9 lag bei 3000,- ... ist der Preisabschlag von 400,- bezogen auf XT-Parts und die Felgen okay? Was meint ihr?


----------



## denis0082 (4. Dezember 2015)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung sind bei den 2016 Urban Bikes jetzt Schutzbleche dabei.


Nicht mehr...


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (8. Dezember 2015)

Der Preis und die Komponenten sind m.E. zusammen ein echt stimmiges Gesamtpaket für das Spectral 29.


----------



## Stefan1201 (9. Dezember 2015)

Liebäugle mit dem 2016er Nerve 9.9. Nun würde mich mal interessieren, was dieses in Größe XL wiegt. Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung was ich zu den 12,8 Kilo eines Rades in Größe M dazuaddieren muss? Wäre ja schon entscheidend. Würde ungern über 13,2 Kilo landen. 
Habe vor im kommenden Jahr einen Alpencross zu fahren und bin der Meinung, dass das Bike dafür ideal ist. Auch hier gerne eure Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Dezember 2015)

Rechne mal mit 300gr mehr.


----------



## Bollock1 (12. Dezember 2015)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> ...täusche ich mich oder ist das o.g. Specki einfach nur ein 2015er Rahmen (2015er-Farben) mit gemischten Parts aus den 2015er-Modellen?
> 
> ...


Tag zusammen, die combo Pike, db-inline und xt Schaltung/Bremsen erscheint mir sehr stimmig. Einzig die schmalen Felgen sind m.E. für diese Kategorie nicht passend. 

Ich wollt mich eigentlich von meinem Nerve 9.9 Richtung tourentaugliches Enduro entwickeln (Slide 150, Rose GC. etc.) aber das 8.9 Speci lässt mich wieder grübeln... 
Was meint ihr zum Federung der Pike? Teilweise mit 130, aber auch 140 angeschrieben. Was stimmt da? Kann man bei der Pike nicht relativ einfach und günstig den Federweg anpassen? Ich meine, das mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

gibt es schon Infos wann der Spektral CF Rahmen lieferbar sein soll und wo er preislich liegt?


----------



## Tricksy (16. Dezember 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es schon Infos wann der Spektral CF Rahmen lieferbar sein soll und wo er preislich liegt?



Ab Frühjahr, Preis bei 2.400 €


----------



## denis0082 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hab ich heute erst gesehen, k. A. wie lange es schon auf der Homepage liegt:
https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/commuter-3-0.html

Die Budget-Variante vom Commuter / Urban. Mit dem U12-Rahmen den auch die günstigeren Urban-Modelle haben aber mit schnöder Alu-Gabel. Die Schutzbleche (Sondervariante der SKS Bluemels Primus so wie ich das sehe) sind dann wohl die, die im Shop als Anbauteile für die Urban-Modelle kommen sollen. Optisch gut, aber leider ohne Gepäckbügel für Satteltaschen wie beim Commuter...


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist schon bekannt, ab wann das Frameset des Spectral zu haben ist und was es kosten wird? 

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## b0mbe (1. Januar 2016)

Guck mal zwei Posts weiter oben ...


----------



## Tricksy (1. Januar 2016)

Alu ist bestellter, 1.600 €, aber nur in Silber spinner, Lieferung ab Juni eek

CF Lieferung noch nichts bekannt, soll bei 2.400€ liegen, Farbe nur stealth ()

Wenn man nicht direkt auf Silber steht finde ich die reinen Rahmen uninteressant. Farblich sowie preislich. Wer kauft für 1.600€ einen Rahmen wenn das kleinste Modell als Komplettrad für 1.999 € zu haben ist? Die Teile kann man neuwertig für deutlich mehr verkaufen.


----------



## _Tim98 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi,
 hat jemand Bilder von seinem Spectral 5.0 in CHROME RED - BLACK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwabianBiker (7. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## b0mbe (7. Januar 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cesar-rojo-cero-design-neuer-downhill-prototyp.765232/ 

//edit: Woher die Info, dass es "wahrscheinlich" ist? Finde zu dem Teil so gut wie nix.


----------



## SwabianBiker (7. Januar 2016)

Nahm ich an wegen dem Fahrrad stender am HR des ersten Bildes. Sind nur spekulierungen meiner seits tut mir leid hab die News nicht gekannt möchte alles zurücknehmen.


----------



## Katana2k2 (9. Januar 2016)

Soll nicht noch im Frühjahr ein neuer 27,5" Downhiller von Canyon kommen?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Januar 2016)

Bis jetzt nichts davon gehört. Hoffe aber auch nicht darauf für 2016 weil ich mir letzte Woche ein Torque DHX bestellt habe. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Januar 2016)

Katana2k2 schrieb:


> Soll nicht noch im Frühjahr ein neuer 27,5" Downhiller von Canyon kommen?



Ich hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass wohl ein neues Rad geplant war mit völlig anderer Anlenkung anderer Dämpferposition, aber dieses wohl nicht fertig geworden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetom82 (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo, wollte mir die nächsten Tage ein Spectral 7.0 EX bestellen.
Die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung sagt in Größe L Anfang Mai..... Habe gedacht ich falle um, ist das normal?

Was hab ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht, kann Canyon auch mal schneller liefern?


----------



## Terrex (12. Januar 2016)

In der Regel liefern sie pünktlich oder sogar 1-2 Wochen früher. Da es aktuell noch Probleme mit den neuen Systemen und dem daraus resultierenden Rückstand gibt, momentan also eher später als angegeben.


----------



## thetom82 (12. Januar 2016)

Danke für die schnell Antwort auch wenn es nicht das war was ich "lesen" wollte :-(


----------



## denis0082 (12. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass wohl ein neues Rad geplant war mit völlig anderer Anlenkung anderer Dämpferposition, aber dieses wohl nicht fertig geworden ist...


Soll nicht Barel jetzt ein Downhill-Team bei Canyon leiten (Teamchef, nicht Fahrer)? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dann ein ähnlicher Prozess wie zuletzt beim aktuellen Strive im Gange ist.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Januar 2016)

Wäre natürlich der Hammer. Aber dann werden die nicht vor 2017 damit an den Start gehen. Außer aber die fahren das aktuelle Model 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (13. Januar 2016)

Aaron Gwin zu Canyon


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2016)

@Micha382 Das glaube ich auch.  Barel und mit ihm auch Canyon hat schon eine gewisse Anziehungskraft im Gravitiy-Bereich bekommen. 

Ich kann mir sogar sehr stark vorstellen, dass Canyon noch in dieser Saison in den DH-World-Cup einsteigt. Das erste Rennen ist ja erst am 9./10. April. Bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser aus der Mosel in den Rhein. 

Fakt ist: Sollte ein hochkarätiger Fahrer wie Gwin kommen, dann muss das Bike aber in jedem Fall konkurrenzfähig, sprich: zu Ende entwickelt sein.


----------



## biky_miky (13. Januar 2016)

Aaron Gwin geht zu yt industries.
Hab leider vergessen wo ich das (heute) gelesen habe.

Nachtrag:
Hier hab ich es gelesen: http://mbaction.com/home-page/gwins-new-bike-sponsor-is-going-to-be


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Gwin geht fast definitiv zu YT, bzw. YT wird der Rahmensponsor sein


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Januar 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> Aaron Gwin geht zu yt industries.
> Hab leider vergessen wo ich das (heute) gelesen habe.



http://mbaction.com/home-page/gwins-new-bike-sponsor-is-going-to-be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir auch. Bringt aber das Canyon Downhill-Bike nicht eher auf den Markt.


----------



## jaws90 (18. Januar 2016)

ich befürchte, dass das neue Torque DHX wohl noch dauern wird... 
Im Interview mit den DH-Franzosen meinte Bruni, dass noch ein anderer Hersteller als Speiseeis im Gespräch war, das Rad allerdigs bei Weitem nicht bereit war..... Canyon?!?!


----------



## Jonas29 (26. Februar 2016)

jaws90 schrieb:


> ich befürchte, dass das neue Torque DHX wohl noch dauern wird...
> Im Interview mit den DH-Franzosen meinte Bruni, dass noch ein anderer Hersteller als Speiseeis im Gespräch war, das Rad allerdigs bei Weitem nicht bereit war..... Canyon?!?!



Es kommt bald. Kumpel hat schon Prototyp gesehen und die alten sind stark reduziert. Wird M41 genannt, Strive heißt zB M27


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Februar 2016)

Den Prototyp gabs schon im Mai 2015 zu sehen...zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort 
Aber der Ausverkauf der 16er DHX im Februar lässt darauf schließen das die Regale voll sind und die Produktion bald anläuft.


----------



## dragonjackson (26. Februar 2016)

Der EX auch???


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Jonas29 (26. Februar 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Den Prototyp gabs schon im Mai 2015 zu sehen...zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort
> Aber der Ausverkauf der 16er DHX im Februar lässt darauf schließen das die Regale voll sind und die Produktion bald anläuft.



Ja, 
Der hat einen vor paar Wochen gesehen, sah ziemlich final aus.
Das der Bald rauskommt hat mir einer aus der Entwicklungsabteilung schon Anfang Oktober gesagt 


Ride On!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Februar 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Der EX auch???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von unterwegs


Torque EX gibt's nimmer. 
26" und geometrisch nimmer auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Neuentwicklung macht auch wenig Sinn da das Strive vorne auch mit 170mm FW gefahren werden kann.


----------



## crossy-pietro (26. Februar 2016)

Canyons Pure Cycling Festival Ende April...???
Dann hat auch unser Bikepark wieder auf (C. ist Hauptsponsor...)


----------



## Popstadl (11. März 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-prototype-canyon-dh-bike-crankworx-rotorua-2016.html

hier ist schon der neue canyon downhiller zu sehen,
so wie es aussieht ein reines abfahrtsgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## howardsnabel (11. März 2016)

Das alte torque DHX ist auch ein reines Abfahrtsgerät


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. März 2016)

Popstadl schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-prototype-canyon-dh-bike-crankworx-rotorua-2016.html
> 
> ...
> so wie es aussieht ein reines abfahrtsgerät



Logisch. Sonst wäre es ja auch ein Uphiller.  Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 

Der neue Downhiller wird aber auch bereits auf den zu diesem wunderbaren Forum zugehörigen Newsseiten beschrieben.


----------



## Popstadl (11. März 2016)

das ist mir schon klar, ich mein ja auch nur das ich an meinemn dhx ne versenkbare sattelstütze
dran habe die ich nicht mehr missen möchte : )


----------



## BlackOut1 (8. April 2016)

Kommt eigentlich für die Nerve Modellreihe auch wieder eine CF Version?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2016)

BlackOut1 schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich für die Nerve Modellreihe auch wieder eine CF Version?


Für den Ladenhüter von Canyon?
Könnt mir eher vorstellen das die Nerve komplett wegfallen und durch etwas tourenlastigere  Spectral ersetzt werden


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. April 2016)

Nerve is der Ladenhüter??
Höre/lese immer, es wäre das Brot-und-Butter-Modell...
Davon abgesehen bin ich (auch) für die Beibehaltung der etwas robusteren Spectral-Reihe - besonders als 29er!! AM's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (8. April 2016)

Der Trend geht wohl zu 29" mit mehr Federweg, hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen und YT hat das mit dem neuen Bike ja praktisch bestätigt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Nerve is der Ladenhüter??
> Höre/lese immer, es wäre das Brot-und-Butter-Modell...
> Davon abgesehen bin ich (auch) für die Beibehaltung der etwas robusteren Spectral-Reihe - besonders als 29er!! AM's


Hab das irgendwie so im Hinterkopf gehabt das die Nerve nimmer so laufen weil viele der klassischen Am´ler gleich zum Spectral greifen.
Das würde auch die Rabatt Aktion auf die Nerve´s vor kurzem erklären...und das eigentlich schon vor Beginn der Saison.


----------



## denis0082 (8. April 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Der Trend geht wohl zu 29" mit mehr Federweg, hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen und YT hat das mit dem neuen Bike ja praktisch bestätigt.


Ich denke YT stellt hier eher die Ausnahme als die Regel dar. Sonst gibt's neue 29er Trailbikes ja gefühlt fast nur noch als 29/27,5+ Hybride. Specialized jetzt mal ausgenommen aber das wäre ja fast schon ein Skandal, wenn die das Stumpy ohne 29er Version anbieten würden...
Canyon hat ihr 29er All-Mountain ja gerade erst radikal zusammengestrichen im Vgl. zum Vorjahr.


----------



## denis0082 (8. April 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hab das irgendwie so im Hinterkopf gehabt das die Nerve nimmer so laufen weil viele der klassischen Am´ler gleich zum Spectral greifen.
> Das würde auch die Rabatt Aktion auf die Nerve´s vor kurzem erklären...und das eigentlich schon vor Beginn der Saison.


Ja der Trend ging die letzten zwei Jahre eindeutig in Richtung mehr Federweg. Aber in den USA gibts ja schon wieder die Gegenbewegung: short travel trail bikes in 27,5, wie das Cannondale Habit und dieses Devinci Dingensda. Ich würde fur ein neues Nerve CF momentan aber nicht meine Luft anhalten.


----------



## BlackOut1 (10. April 2016)

In der Modellpalette von Canyon fehlt ein Modell zwischen Lux und Nerve:
sehr leicht, Carbonrahmen mit neuester Technologie, 120 mm Federweg, 29";


----------



## filiale (10. April 2016)

Du meinst ein Lux mit 120mm anstelle der aktuellen 100mm.


----------



## BlackOut1 (11. April 2016)

Ja, zum Beispiel.
Gibt es das etwa schon? weißt Du näheres?......lausch....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. April 2016)

Das wäre ja dann das Nerve 29" als Carboni, oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## denis0082 (11. April 2016)

Gemessen an der stetig sinkenden Modellvielfalt beim Nerve 29,glaube ich nicht, dass da ein carboni kommen wird... Zumindest nicht in 29".

Bin gerade in Koblenz und habe das hier heute vor einem Canyon Büro stehen sehen. Sehr schick.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. April 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Gemessen an der stetig sinkenden Modellvielfalt beim Nerve 29,glaube ich nicht, dass da ein carboni kommen wird... Zumindest nicht in 29".



Eben, drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. April 2016)

Ich rechne eher mal mit einem Exceed fully  aber dazu muß sich das Exceed erstmal in der Praxis bewähren, also habt Geduld...


----------



## mohlo (13. April 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Bin gerade in Koblenz und habe das hier heute vor einem Canyon Büro stehen sehen. Sehr schick.


Nicht neu, sondern das müsste der Rahmen von diesem hier sein:
https://velomotion.de/2016/03/probefahrt-mit-dem-brooks-jubilaeumsrad-von-canyon/


----------



## Lateralus (13. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich rechne eher mal mit einem Exceed fully  aber dazu muß sich das Exceed erstmal in der Praxis bewähren, also habt Geduld...


Rechne ich auch mit und warte auch drauf. Wird mein nächstes Bike.


----------



## Juuro (13. April 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Rechne ich auch mit und warte auch drauf. Wird mein nächstes Bike.


Da warte ich mit!  Aber ich denke schon, dass das das Lux ersetzen wird bzw. auch so heißen wird. Dann im Gegensatz zum Grand Canyon gibt es beim Lux nicht noch Alu-Varianten die man dann als eigene Linie weiter führen könnte.


----------



## BlackOut1 (14. April 2016)

Ein neues Lux mit, wenn auch sportlich straffen, 120 mm Federweg hätte schon was.


----------



## denis0082 (15. April 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nicht neu, sondern das müsste der Rahmen von diesem hier sein:
> https://velomotion.de/2016/03/probefahrt-mit-dem-brooks-jubilaeumsrad-von-canyon/


Ja das war er. Vom Besitzer individuell angepasst. Will ja nicht petzen, aber vor den Canyon Büros standen einige Fixie Inc's 
Fixie Inc mit VCLS Sattelstütze. Preisverhältnis 2:3.


----------



## denis0082 (15. April 2016)

Sender im Showroom


----------



## denis0082 (15. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich rechne eher mal mit einem Exceed fully  aber dazu muß sich das Exceed erstmal in der Praxis bewähren, also habt Geduld...


Ich rechne mit mit einem, bzw. fürchte ein oder sogar mehrere E-Bikes. Die lösen bei mir zwar nict diesen Hass aus wie bei vielen, sind aber eben auch völlig uninteressant für mich (momentan, sieht in 20 Jahren vielleicht anders aus).
Das Wort lag jedenfalls ein paar mal in der Koblenzer Luft.


----------



## xe4500 (18. April 2016)

Bei den Commuter und Urban Bikes sind neue Modelle online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (18. April 2016)

Bin mal gespannt, was da die langfristige Strategie wird. 4 verschiedene Rahmen scheint mir Overkill.


----------



## BlackOut1 (1. Mai 2016)

Bei all der Modellvielfalt fehlt aber dennoch die sehr sportliche und leichte Marathonvariante mit 120 mm Federweg vorn und hinten.


----------



## denis0082 (1. Mai 2016)

Bis letztes Jahr gab es ja noch das Nerve 9.9 SL, das war das auf Marathon getrimmte Modell. Die haben sich aber wohl nicht so gut verkauft, jedenfalls gab es sie gegen Ende der Saison immer mit dickem Rabatt.


----------



## denis0082 (13. Mai 2016)

Sieh an, Canyon hat jetzt in den Geometriedaten Größenempfehlungen...


----------



## Guru (13. Mai 2016)

Es fehlt irgendwie ein traillastigeres Nerve, sowas wie das Anthem SX. Das hätte in Mittelgebirgs-Deutschland viele Freunde, könnte ich mir denken! Das jetzige Nerve ist irgendwie zu tourenfahrerlastig.


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Es fehlt irgendwie ein traillastigeres Nerve, sowas wie das Anthem SX. Das hätte in Mittelgebirgs-Deutschland viele Freunde, könnte ich mir denken! Das jetzige Nerve ist irgendwie zu tourenfahrerlastig.



Das Nerve AL 29 ist tourenlastig ? Finde ich gar nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (13. Mai 2016)

Naja, wenn ich das mit besagtem Anthem SX vergleiche, fahren die sich schon sehr unterschiedlich. Aber gut, Barel wird das Lineup schon auf Vordermann bringen


----------

